# best cigars under $2.



## BKDW

The "best cigars under" series has another installment.

Let's narrow the price range even more. Now, you are really going to have to think.

I want the best ones under *$2*.

My best so far have been

1. Obviously Maria Mancini
2. La Finca (aging does WONDERS for it--toasted almond, cedar, pepper)
3. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
4. Boardwalk (a Holt's house blend--beautifully constructed. 1 year of rest does really transforms it)
5. Puros Indios (Especial #4-- On a side note, the Siembra de Oro I tried today was not bad at all. It was pretty decent, actually, ROTT.)

Honorable mention to Oliveros Classico.... I hope they get better with age, though. I would love to get my hands on the 1927s, though.

La Finca does not seem to get talked about much here... I know many do not see it above yardgar, but they seem to respond beautifully to extended rest. They do however, seem to need lots of it. Mine needed a year before becoming smokeable. I have been rewarded.... I would love to know what they will taste like in 3-5 years or so.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Normal retail prices:

Villar y Villar EMS, I like the 5145's and the 543's
Puros Indios Viejo Maduro
Roly Bundles
Cuban Crafters Honduran furete bundles
Blender's Gold Honduran Churchill EMS (Walgreens)
Almost forgot Bahia Blu and Maddies.


----------



## gahdzila

NOW it gets interesting! A good cigar under $2. Not a pipe dream (no pun intended:mrgreen, but ya gotta dig a little. There's definitely some good ones out there, but there's some garbage at this price point too, for sure.

Indian Tabac. All are good, but the Super Fuerte Maduro is GREAT. My current favorite cigar PERIOD at any price point. I smoke a SF maduro toro almost daily now.

Pirate's Gold - I've only tried a few of these, but really enjoyed them. Got some more coming from CBid.

Flor de Oliva - originals are best (and cheapest), but maduros and corojos are good, too.

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 - awesome cheap stick. Maybe I'm a little superficial, but I'm a sucker for pretty bands and cedar wraps and ribbons (which are almost unheard of at this price point). These are delicious with just a couple weeks rest and seem to get even better with time. 

As someone else said in another thread, the REAL challenge (and fun) comes in finding sales and getting a $5 stick for $2! CBid, Joe, and the Monster are your best friends!


----------



## shannensmall

I agree with the above statements. I'll also toss my vote in for:
Perdomo slow aged
Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B
Gran Habano 3 Siglos
El Mejero Esspresso, and Emeralds
Nica Libre
Nestor Reserve

These are all available on Cbid for less than 2 bucks each.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Hey! Now THIS is really my type of thread!

Although may not be had regularly under $2 a stick, Fonseca is one of my favorite brands right now for a mild smoke. There 5-50 is a classic robusto with a creamy, mild-bodied flavor.


----------



## chaone

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro is hands down the best when you find them under $2
Grand Habano Vintage 2002 is great.
The Cuba Libre,on sale, is a super $2 stick.

Step up to $3 and you have my go to cigar, the Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## Johnny Rock

This is a great thread for me also, I smoke about 25 sticks a week, so I've got to find decent smokes around $2 or less. Otherwise I would go broke quickly.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Johnny Rock said:


> This is a great thread for me also, I smoke about 25 sticks a week, so I've got to find decent smokes around $2 or less.


25 sticks a week?!?! I cannot even imagine smoking that many but that's awesome! Do you usually smoke the same ones or do you get a big variety of cigars to stock up?


----------



## Johnny Rock

donovanrichardson said:


> 25 sticks a week?!?! I cannot even imagine smoking that many but that's awesome! Do you usually smoke the same ones or do you get a big variety of cigars to stock up?


I've got my regulars, but with an adiction like mine, I have to constantly be on the lookout for good deals. I shop all the bid sites daily for the best deals.


----------



## Zfog

I would have to vote for the...

Indian Tabac Super fuerte (first box I bought)
A couple of the 5 vegas line

For right around 2 bux each I got a box of the 5 vegas cask strength
which is a pretty decent stick.


----------



## Sancho Fuente

Sancho Panza Double Maduro (La Mancha especially!)


----------



## chaone

I smoke 3 to 4 cigars a day with 5 smoked out fishing or some other activity. I rotate my 400+ in 6 humidors so I can get a little age on all of them. I stock about a dozen different cigars I like (buy) and have many singles from gifts, etc. Do I feel like a CAO VR or a fat LGC Serie R Maduro? No, I'll have a Rocky Patel, Patel Bros. torpedo and go put on a movie.


----------



## MoreBeer

None?


----------



## gahdzila

chaone said:


> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro is hands down the best *when you find them under $2*


Good point. Regular box prices at CI for toros is $60 for 25, which is a little over $2. But they're on CBid frequently on Quick Buy for just under $50 a box.



Sancho Fuente said:


> Sancho Panza Double Maduro (La Mancha especially!)


Definitely a great stick. Which reminds me...I should buy some more :mrgreen:

The Extra Fuertes are also VERY good. I like the Madrid size....they're about $3 a stick, though.


----------



## gahdzila

donovanrichardson said:


> 25 sticks a week?!?! I cannot even imagine smoking that many but that's awesome! Do you usually smoke the same ones or do you get a big variety of cigars to stock up?


I smoke almost that many. Two every day, often 3, occasionally 4.

Currently, I keep a box each of five regulars ($2-$4 sticks), plus a few fivers and samplers of pricier stuff and new stuff to try. I also do PIF trades to add some variety to my stock.


----------



## veteranvmb

BKDW said:


> The "best cigars under" series has another installment.
> 
> Honorable mention to Oliveros Classico.... I hope they get better with age, though. I would love to get my hands on the 1927s, though.


 Let me tell you. The Oliveros Classic at 1.03 per stick including shipping, is one cigar dear to my heart. 
I have spoken on this many times on puff. They come to you smelling literally like a horse barn. 
Put these vitolas down for 4-6 months and you have a smoke that I would compare with any premium cigar. I compare them to a la gloria cubana classic. 
The torpedo size, especially seems to respond greatly to some time in the humidor. They cant be beat if you a patient one. 
If I was a man on a tight budget, that is the cigar I would be buying in quantity and doing the right thing with them.

J


----------



## BKDW

veteranvmb said:


> Let me tell you. The Oliveros Classic at 1.03 per stick including shipping, is one cigar dear to my heart.
> I have spoken on this many times on puff. They come to you smelling literally like a horse barn.
> Put these vitolas down for 4-6 months and you have a smoke that I would compare with any premium cigar. I compare them to a la gloria cubana classic.
> The torpedo size, especially seems to respond greatly to some time in the humidor. They cant be beat if you a patient one.
> If I was a man on a tight budget, that is the cigar I would be buying in quantity and doing the right thing with them.
> 
> J


I hear ya J.

Can't wait to smoke them next summer. I love it when I get a good smoke at a buck. That's what this country needs, a good dollar cigar!


----------



## MATADOR

Great list! I'll look into getting a box or two.


----------



## Matt1951

You can buy the Quintero coronas at CI for $39.95 for a box of 20 cigars, either natural or maduro. With the free shipping link, just under $2.


----------



## Bunker

donovanrichardson said:


> Hey! Now THIS is really my type of thread!
> 
> Although may not be had regularly under $2 a stick, Fonseca is one of my favorite brands right now for a mild smoke. There 5-50 is a classic robusto with a creamy, mild-bodied flavor.


The Fonseca Series F is a great mild-medium cigar and seemed to be available all summer for no more than $9 a fiver on CBid. They were my regular yardwork cigar for awhile and the one I would give out to the friends that don't smoke too ofter.


----------



## veteranvmb

BKDW said:


> I hear ya J.
> 
> Can't wait to smoke them next summer. I love it when I get a good smoke at a buck. That's what this country needs, a good dollar cigar!


 I love when I find a great true value. I find myself reaching for an aged oliveros, plenty of times, when I can have my pick of almost anything, price regardless. 
Thats when you know something is good. Sometimes money cant buy you something better. 
I mean a and w diet root beer. How can life get any better?????:gossip:

J


----------



## donovanrichardson

I have to agree with Root beer and Cream soda for cigars! I normally don't like something carbonated but when my mouth gets dry or overly salivating I turn to a root beer or cream soda, great pairing!


----------



## woodted

*Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Rosado Cuban Wheels*

*$90.00 for a wheel of 50 Robustos on CI. Cheaper on the devil site!:banana:*


----------



## Matt1951

woodted said:


> *Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Rosado Cuban Wheels*
> 
> *$90.00 for a wheel of 50 Robustos on CI. Cheaper on the devil site!:banana:*


good call. I had forgotten about those.


----------



## jswaykos

woodted said:


> *Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Rosado Cuban Wheels*
> 
> *$90.00 for a wheel of 50 Robustos on CI. Cheaper on the devil site!:banana:*


Dare I ask... what's the "devil site"?


----------



## Mountain Lion

Cu-Avana's aren't a bad stick at all for the price. Had a maduro recently after smoking some 8$+ sticks and I can't really complain. They do lack depth though.


----------



## zenbamboo

jswaykos said:


> Dare I ask... what's the "devil site"?


That would be America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - CigarBid.com AKA cbid. You are doomed. So doomed.:evil:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Mountain Lion said:


> Cu-Avana's aren't a bad stick at all for the price. Had a maduro recently after smoking some 8$+ sticks and I can't really complain. They do lack depth though.


You should try the Intenso, a Habano wrapper filled with Ligero. A very satisfying flavor bomb...can be had for $2 -3 range.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Mountain Lion said:


> Cu-Avana's aren't a bad stick at all for the price. Had a maduro recently after smoking some 8$+ sticks and I can't really complain. They do lack depth though.


Yeah, that maduro was a nice surprise. I picked up a few in some 5 packs and have enjoyed them. You're right, they do lack depth, but for the price, they're not a bad little mild smoke.

I like the Intensos too, though I really have to be in the mood for them.


----------



## StogieJim

zenbamboo said:


> That would be America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - CigarBid.com AKA cbid. You are doomed. So doomed.:evil:


Lol, so true, that site has doomed me since I discovered it only a month ago

Ive taken a delivery every tuesday ever since


----------



## Oldmso54

I would have to say off the top of my head the best $2 stick I've had recently is the Gran Habano Vintage 2000. $39.95 for a bundle of 20 on CI.


----------



## thebayratt

J Fuego Origen "Originals"
At $1.60 each..... They are hard to beat! Not a very big cigar, but alot of flavor for the money. They can be bought in 16pks of 5 for about $95 or so. Boils down to $1.60 each.


----------



## Bunker

I smoked a 7 month old Famous Nicaraguan 3000, outstanding. These can be had for right around $2 occasionally when htey come up on cigarauctioneer


----------



## orca99usa

Just bought a bundle of 20 Cuba Libre from CI for $39.99

Bunker: Thanks for the heads up on the Famous Nicaraguans. I have been wondering about those.


----------



## zenbamboo

Bunker said:


> I smoked a 7 month old Famous Nicaraguan 3000, outstanding. These can be had for right around $2 occasionally when htey come up on cigarauctioneer


I just had one of these today and for the first time it tasted half way decent. I have smoked 4 of them so far and the first three were rather unpleasant. It was like smoking cardboard and lawn clippings. Keep in mind I got them only two months ago. This last one finally had some good flavor, but it still tasted a little green. I will give them a few more months and hopefully they open up. They get good reviews, so I think I just need to be more patient.


----------



## Scott W.

I had one of those Gran Habano Vintage 2002's over the weekend and feel that for a $2 stick, it was quite good, I'd buy more.


----------



## yourchoice

For my money, the best <$2 cigar is the Holt's exclusive, "LHO III's" (Little Havana Overuns III). Okay, so only the Robustos qualify as under $2, but all of the other sizes are close to the $2 point. And right now, Holt's is throwing in an ashtray with a bundle purchase. Pepin Garcia for <$2? That's for me!:tu


----------



## woodted

Oldmso54 said:


> I would have to say off the top of my head the best $2 stick I've had recently is the Gran Habano Vintage 2000. $39.95 for a bundle of 20 on CI.


I tried my first one of these today and it wasn't bad. Does it get better with age?


----------



## Oldmso54

woodted said:


> I tried my first one of these today and it wasn't bad. Does it get better with age?


Will have to get back to you on that - have 5 waiting but haven't tried one of them yet.


----------



## knicks791

BUMP


----------



## Matt1951

The best $2 I have found is the Famous Nicaraguan Habano. Famous Nicaraguan Habano Cigars
Any size or shape $2. Made by Oliva. On closeout. Occasionally on sale for $1.50. Aged two years at Famous based on the stamp date, they never sold well. Wrappers are fragile, but they are cosmetic splits, they still smoke fine. Smooth, creamy, a little on the mild side of medium.


----------



## 36Bones

One of my favorites is, La Estrella Cubana Oscuro. Bundle of 20 for Toros works out to 1.99 ea on C.I. When I'm low on funds, I grab a bundle. They have a very nice chocolate and coffee flavor. Goes well with one of my oatmeal stout home brews.


----------



## anonobomber

Bunker said:


> I smoked a 7 month old Famous Nicaraguan 3000, outstanding. These can be had for right around $2 occasionally when htey come up on cigarauctioneer


I had one of those recently and was very impressed. I smoked the 6x60 size down to the nub


----------



## snagstangl

super premium seconds from CI.


----------



## StogieJim

I dunno, I haven't had much luck with the gran habano vintage...

I've smoked about 10 of them, each and every one had a draw that was impossibly tough, and it tasted like grass...

The last one i had sat in the humi for 6 months before I got to it..


----------



## johnb

subscribed, i am a cheap ass lol


----------



## vert1276

Perdomo Fresh-Rolled...you can always get a Cuban wheel for around $80 or less on the devil site if you put some time in


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Not sure if this qualifies being that it's not available all the time, but it does show up often enough that I thought I would throw it out there. Every few months CI will run some kind of deal on Pinar Del Rio. The oscuro is something that I smoke all the time and I buy a couple mazos of 20 torpedoes @ $39.99 every chance I get. It happens often enough to usually keep me from running out. This is a great stick in general, but really awesome when you can get them for $2 each. The Classic and the sun grown are also great and I've seen the same deal on those as well.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Oba Oba and GHV 2002 are a couple of go to sticks I try and always have on hand.


----------



## Fuzzy

snagstangl said:


> super premium seconds from CI.


I second this! Found one with about six months rest and it was a smoker.


----------



## snagstangl

i agree with fuzzy, im not sure how they compare with the old fashioned (seconds of punch, hoyo and paragas) but im pretty sure these are punch rothschilds.


----------



## Fuzzy

I actually did a noob review of the seconds here


----------



## smokin_dad

Bahia Maduro is a pretty decent smoke, provided the draw isn't bad!!!


----------



## biggta5

what about a cuban round or cuban reject. I like them.8)


----------



## snagstangl

I still like the bahia blu line from cigars international, it has a couple different notes, the ones i have have been sitting for a year or more and i think they taste great 25 bucks for a bundle of 20 robusto's right now.
I just also had a casa de turret, had one right off the truck, a robusto again, it is mexican tobacco but it was smooth with a pronounced sweet note the whole time. and pretty smooth for ROTT, i was very surprised.

Any one try the La Aurora Seconds?


----------



## Johnpaul

snagstangl said:


> Any one try the La Aurora Seconds?


I have. Mine are still pretty young but i'm not very impressed so far.


----------



## ryanbish

shannensmall said:


> El Mejero Esspresso, and Emeralds


I agree with the Espresso, but I haven't been pleased with the Emeralds I tried. I'll stick with almost anything from 5 Vegas though.


----------



## Scottye83

My choices would be the Cuba Libre One and the Obsidian (the one with the huge black band). Both are great full flavored sticks.


----------



## Fuzzy

Scottye83 said:


> My choices would be the Cuba Libre One and the Obsidian (the one with the huge black band). Both are great full flavored sticks.


I agree on the Obsidian, but they sure get better with a good long rest.


----------



## Matt1951

Scottye83 said:


> My choices would be the Cuba Libre One and the Obsidian (the one with the huge black band). Both are great full flavored sticks.


Is that a fish or a whale?


----------



## Scottye83

Matt1951 said:


> Is that a fish or a whale?


Haha, 47 inch Muskie from Lake Vermillion. My personal best, but believe it or not they get a lot bigger.


----------



## jheiliger

I have, while also being a cheap ass, subscribed to this thread!

I'm also going to order a bundle of the La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Churchills based on the suggestions here! I'll let you know what I think... I'll smoke one ROTT, and then age for a bit. I'll come back to let you know what I think!

Thanks for sharing your opinions here! I've only been a member for a couple weeks, and I'm loving this forum!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Punch Elite (EMS) is 2.40 for a 90+ rated stick. The Rare Corojo version is like 2.56 ea. These are my every day go to smokes.

A little over the $2 mark, but worth the extra coin.


----------



## BKDW

Good to see this reopened.

I will second the Cuba Libre One's. They are more than solid ROTT. My "aging intuition" tells me they will be stellar with a year or two of rest on them.


----------



## Engineer99

BKDW said:


> Good to see this reopened.
> 
> I will second the Cuba Libre One's. They are more than solid ROTT. My "aging intuition" tells me they will be stellar with a year or two of rest on them.


I will third that and throw in the regular Cuba Libre line as well. Granted, I've only had the "Brute", a 4.5x60 fireplug of a cigar, but really enjoyed it's milder, sweeter, and creamier profile. They're normally a hair over two bucks per but can always be found on special.


----------



## someonestruth

Definitely interested in this threa. Being a new smoker I don't know what I really like or dislike. Cheap cigars are going to be a godsend while I figure things out.


----------



## lostdog13

someonestruth said:


> Definitely interested in this threa. Being a new smoker I don't know what I really like or dislike. *Bombed* cigars are going to be a *puff*send while I figure things out.


now it's right. just need to add your addy to your profile, and be sure to send it to Trilobyte so he can add you to the registry.


----------



## mcgreggor57

lostdog13 said:


> now it's right. just need to add your addy to your profile, and be sure to send it to Trilobyte so he can add you to the registry.


That's just mean 

More love here for GHV 2002. At less than a buck a stick, I also usually keep a bundle of Factory Throwouts on hand as well. They fit the bill when my attention span for the cigar will be nil.


----------



## BKDW

mcgreggor57 said:


> That's just mean
> 
> More love here for GHV 2002. At less than a buck a stick, I also usually keep a bundle of Factory Throwouts on hand as well. They fit the bill when my attention span for the cigar will be nil.


The GH 2002s are excellent....depending on storage and rest, you can get a nice hay/grassy/herbal/creamy note to it. That cigar is a straight up gem.

I am also going to mention Puros Indios Siembra de Oro...they are not attractive, but when properly rested you have a Werther's Original taste from them--dead serious. They are suprisingly good. You can get bundles from CI. But again, they need well over a year's rest.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

Engineer99 said:


> I will third that and throw in the regular Cuba Libre line as well. Granted, I've only had the "Brute", a 4.5x60 fireplug of a cigar, but really enjoyed it's milder, sweeter, and creamier profile. They're normally a hair over two bucks per but can always be found on special.


I've been enjoying the "The Brute" more often lately. I think I first got one as part of a sampler, then found a good deal on CB. Consistently tasty, great plumes of smoke, and a great draw.


----------



## Matt1951

I just have smoked my way through a bundle of Flor de Oliva maduro Churchills. $2.10 per cigar from CI with the free shipping. My complaint in the past were thin wrappers. All twenty of these cigars had thicker wrappers with absolutely no problems. Right off the truck the cigars were too wet and had a funky taste. After two weeks in the humidor at 65%, they tasted very good. I prefer the taste of this cigar to the Oliva G maduro. Burn time is around 1.5 hours. The cigar is smooth with a good burn, and medium to medium full flavor. Not too much nicotine, which again is my preference. If all the bundles now come with this thicker wrapper, I will be very happy, and definitely will be buying more. There is no complexity, it is not a $5 cigar, but it is very good value, and a good cigar regardless of price.


----------



## meatcake

I love the GH 2002 for the price point as well. Sure it needs some humi time to really reach its potential, but even ROTT its pretty tasty.


----------



## Stinkdyr

StogieJim said:


> I dunno, I haven't had much luck with the gran habano vintage...
> 
> I've smoked about 10 of them, each and every one had a draw that was impossibly tough, and it tasted like grass...
> 
> The last one i had sat in the humi for 6 months before I got to it..


Classic over-humidification symptoms.


----------



## 36Bones

jheiliger said:


> I have, while also being a cheap ass, subscribed to this thread!
> 
> I'm also going to order a bundle of the La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Churchills based on the suggestions here! I'll let you know what I think... I'll smoke one ROTT, and then age for a bit. I'll come back to let you know what I think!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your opinions here! I've only been a member for a couple weeks, and I'm loving this forum!


*
NOTE: I posted to this thread earlier and my opinion of these has changed.*

As a "used" to be a lover of these, I've seen the quality of LEC go way downhill. The last two bundles were harsh all the way to the end. It didn't get better, even after 8 months rest, stored at 68 F/65% RH. I gave 29 Rubustos away to our local VFD. I hope you have better luck with the Churchill size. I won't buy anymore of these at all. With a bit of searching, I can get my go to stick, the Oliva 'G' maduros for less than $2 per stick. I'd rather spend the cash knowing I'm getting quality. Sometimes the perceived savings is a mirage. If your new to cigars, I suggest looking for quality over price, within your price point of course. I would rather see you enjoying the hobby, than giving up because of a lower quality smoke. There are some great low cost options out there and the Cuba Libre's and the GHV 2002 are champs.


----------



## jheiliger

Well... Here's to hoping the churchills turn out better! If they're dog rockets, I'll just move on to something else. My biggest reason for buying these was to have an "everyday" smoke that would be decent without breaking the bank. We'll see what happens... I'll let you know when I get my hands on them.


----------



## 36Bones

jheiliger said:


> Well... Here's to hoping the churchills turn out better! If they're dog rockets, I'll just move on to something else. My biggest reason for buying these was to have an "everyday" smoke that would be decent without breaking the bank. We'll see what happens... I'll let you know when I get my hands on them.


I've got my fingers crossed for you, Joe. :smile: It could be possible I just ran into a couple of bad batches. Some great suggestions here, I hope you find that perfect stick.


----------



## jheiliger

36Bones said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you, Joe. :smile: It could be possible I just ran into a couple of bad batches. Some great suggestions here, I hope you find that perfect stick.


An update Hilman... I just smoked one of these ROTT, and it was decent! It was a little wet (draw was a little tight), so I'm gonna drybox a few of them and see how they even out. I'm still hopeful! The flavor was excellent in the one I smoked.


----------



## johnb

i smoked a GHV 2002 the other day, great smoke for the price point


----------



## smartkid

Have your tried Factory Throwouts #59? I have tried the 'sweet' ones and they are really decent for the price, you can pick up a bundle of 20 for 18 bucks or less.


----------



## Quickdraw559

Are all of you guys listing these as singles or in boxes? I've been to my local smoke shop, which admittedly isn't that great, unless I go to the swanky place in Fresno, and for the sake of me, I don't see very much under $5 in singles, let alone $2. And the 1 time I went to Cigars LTD., I felt very out of place, mainly due to the fella's that were in there, not the actual employee's. The last thing I can do right now is blow money on a box that I only smoke 1 of, lmao.


----------



## Johnpaul

Quickdraw559 said:


> Are all of you guys listing these as singles or in boxes? I've been to my local smoke shop, which admittedly isn't that great, unless I go to the swanky place in Fresno, and for the sake of me, I don't see very much under $5 in singles, let alone $2. And the 1 time I went to Cigars LTD., I felt very out of place, mainly due to the fella's that were in there, not the actual employee's. The last thing I can do right now is blow money on a box that I only smoke 1 of, lmao.


The prices listed here would be online prices, usually on sale or auction prices. You will not find prices this low in Cali especially at places like cigars LTD. For example the PDR's I talk about a lot are ~$8+ stick whether you buy a single or a box. Online in samplers on sale or by auction they can be found ~$2 per without too much effort. The trade off is if you buy at a B&M they are good to smoke right away. When I buy online the cigars usually need to sit anywhere between 1-9 months before they taste as good as buying them local.

Regarding buying a box you don't like you should (almost) never buy a box of something that you have not smoked before. Buy a couple local to find out if you like them and then buy a box online to save money is the way to do it IMO. The common wisdom is buy a single, then a fiver if you liked the single, and buy a box if you liked the fiver.


----------



## jswaykos

Quickdraw559 said:


> Are all of you guys listing these as singles or in boxes? I've been to my local smoke shop, which admittedly isn't that great, unless I go to the swanky place in Fresno, and for the sake of me, I don't see very much under $5 in singles, let alone $2. And the 1 time I went to Cigars LTD., I felt very out of place, mainly due to the fella's that were in there, not the actual employee's. The last thing I can do right now is blow money on a box that I only smoke 1 of, lmao.


You'll be hard pressed to find a single of anything, anywhere, under $2. I mean, think of all that goes in to even the cheapest smoke! It's not worth a B&Ms shelf space to carry something that would be so cheap (and, presumably, lacking in any sort of flavors/construction, etc) that wouldn't appeal to the vast majority of their clientele. At some point, you get what you pay for, and a cigar company would have to cut big time corners to package and sell individual $2 cigars.

But I get where you're coming from - you want a good $2 cigar, but don't necessarily want to spend $100 at one time to get 50 of them. After all, $100 is still $100, and not an amount of money to sneeze at. For some good flavors in an easy to stomach price range, maybe look to some cigarillos/tins? I like the CAO Brazilia Cariocas quite a bit. Also, give the J. Fuego Origen Original a shot. My shop (in San Diego, no less!) carries five packs for $15. You can get them online for $10-$12/five pack. They come in a neat little paper "sack", and while they're not the most visually appealing cigars in the world, they pack some big time flavors.


----------



## Quickdraw559

Hey John,
Nice to see a fellow from the Fresno/Madera area, even better that you know Cigars LTD. Seeing as I don't currently have a humidor, I'll probably be sticking to the B&M's for a while, until I can get my hands on a little one. Currently, I just stick them in an old mason jar until I smoke them, which is never too long. I was looking at one online the other day, but tried to post a link to ask for some opinions and it wouldn't allow me to post. So, for now, I'm stuck to singles and fivers. Now that you mention auctions, I was checking out this website called cigarbids that I saw mentioned on this site; it's like an ebay for cigars. I saw some pretty good prices, and may have to end up making a sample-pack purchase, in the near future. I may even end up getting one for my cousin, who is getting married in September. 

Hey Joe,
That's exactly how I feel, haha. It's not that I WOULDN'T spend $100 on cigars, it's just that I can't throw it out there without knowing exactly what I'm getting myself into. I would much rather pick up a variety because I'm a greenhorn, but it's just hard to get a variety of decent singles at a good price. At least, that's been my experience in the +/- 1 year that I've been truly enjoying cigars. Regarding cigarillos and tins, I suppose I'll have to try that out. I was under the impression that many full sized cigars wouldn't be in both full size and cigarillo/tins, but I'll have to do some investigating. It would be nice to pick up a tin and decide I love them, then grab my first box. 
I'm not even quite sure if my local B&M even carries tins or anything. It's just one of those, "Cigars and Cigarettes," type places. If anything, it should be labeled, "Bongs and Hookah," since that's what 60-70% of their damn store is, which makes me wonder about the quality of their cigars since they're focusing on, "other," things. They do have a humidor about 5'X7', but I'm not even sure how well kept it is. The last time I went there, the cigars felt a bit dry, but I couldn't quite tell. The humidifier in there is right on the ground, so next time I go I'll have to take a peek at it's setting. Either way, I updated the list I made of various cigars to try. The 2 you mentioned jumped straight to the top; I just hope they have tins or 5 packs, haha.

Thanks for the info guys. Other than sampling different cigars, it sounds like a humidor is going to be my next purchase!


----------



## Old Salty

I just smoked a Pinar Del Rio Oscuro, and lemme tell you....I'd smoke these all day long. Very good flavor, fairly full, and earthy, creamy goodness. For the price, I'm impressed.


----------



## gahdzila

Quickdraw559 said:


> it's just hard to get a variety of decent singles at a good price.


:gossip: psst... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade.html


----------



## Quickdraw559

gahdzila said:


> :gossip: psst...


Sounds like my kinda thread! Forget buying singles to try; bartering is the future!

The only thing I'm a bit worried about is providing a, "Friendly trading puffer," some CRAP cigars. I'm a complete greenhorn, even a noob if that fits better, and I wouldn't want to trade with anyone experience because I would be afraid of sending them absolute garbage, haha. I could head to the B&M and ask them for some opinions, but I'm just worried about sending you guys some trash that you wouldn't even want to smoke.

Maybe after a little experimentation, I'll be a contributer to that thread, but until then, I just don't want to waste the time/money of the more experienced herfers. I've already added that thread to my subscriptions, and like I said, I'll DEFINITELY be a contributer to that thread ASAP. I hope I haven't rep'ed too many members, because that thread deserves some ring gauge, IMO.


----------



## gahdzila

Eric - really...don't sweat it. When I did the NST as a newbie, I sent a cigar that I thought was a great value stick at the time...I wouldn't smoke that crap with a 10 foot pole now LOL. After I'd been around the block a few times, I paid that kindness forward by doing the NST from the other side a few times, as an experienced puffer trader (or whatever it is called). The guys that do the NST do it because they enjoy helping out newbies, not because they are expecting equitable trades.


----------



## iggy_jet

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum but not new to cigars.
This was a great thread, alot of good information about less expensive cigars. I am surprized that it was abandoned.

I recently purchased some El Perrito cigars made by El Credito at a price of $1.48 per stick.
Curious to see if anyone else like these small but strong cigars as much as I do.
Are there any recomendations that would be similar to this cigar in the same price range, or something a little less full body and a larger gauge?

Thanks,

Igor


----------



## alecshawn

Yep....the above post is spot on.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

I don't think I've seen any for that price in NY...unless it's a black & mild or something.


----------



## iggy_jet

nikesupremedunk said:


> I don't think I've seen any for that price in NY...unless it's a black & mild or something.


Sorry, the price I listed was online, not in the store. They come in a box of 50.


----------



## beercritic

OK, I gotta subscribe, too.


----------



## Cannon500

iggy_jet said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum but not new to cigars.
> This was a great thread, alot of good information about less expensive cigars. I am surprized that it was abandoned.
> 
> I recently purchased some El Perrito cigars made by El Credito at a price of $1.48 per stick.
> Curious to see if anyone else like these small but strong cigars as much as I do.
> Are there any recomendations that would be similar to this cigar in the same price range, or something a little less full body and a larger gauge?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Igor


Igor,

I bought a box of those last spring after reading some good things. I've had some really good cigars from that box. Unfortunately, I've had some pretty bad ones too; just tossed one after about an inch on Sunday. I bought them to have something to smoke while camping and canoing, and they fit the bill; but I doubt I'd buy them again. At ~$2, I prefer the the Sancho Panza triple maduros along with some cigars we can't talk about here.


----------



## sh40218

I've had the LGC "War of the Flavors" El Perrito and it's not for me. It's very strong and we have lots of guys that buy them frequently. I recently fell in love with the J. Fuego Origen "Originals". They are 5packs for $15 and are perfectos with no cap. Great natural sweetness and and tasty flavors. Med+ body & strength for all 3 varieties. Natural-Corojo, Maduro-Corojo No. 4 and the Sangre de Toro- Rosado. 

I can get them for $2 a stick/ $10 a 5pack. PM me if you can't and I'll make it happen.


----------



## iggy_jet

Hmmm..

Sancho Panza and J. Fuego Origen both sound interesting. Will need to try them both.

Spencer, I couldn't find any J. Fuego at $10.. but will check with local cigar shops to see if they carry them and try one. Sounds like they are similar to Backwoods..are they???


----------



## Scott W.

Lots of info on this subject.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/317538-fave-budget-sticks.html


----------



## fuente~fuente

Call me a snob, but... I ain't smoking anything under $2. Life is too short... 

I'm quality over quantity. I don't smoke to smoke, just like I don't drink to drink... I drink a beer to taste beer, which is why I buy the good chit, & not Natty Light or Michelob Ultra. I wanna taste it! 

I know some people are on a budget & all, but gimme 4 solid sticks over a bundle any day.


/rant & sorry for the thread jack


----------



## Scott W.

Back to the old saying.....smoke what you like.


----------



## fuente~fuente

scottw said:


> Back to the old saying.....smoke what you like.


Never heard of it...

:tongue1:


----------



## Brettanomyces

fuente~fuente said:


> Never heard of it...
> 
> :tongue1:


Hey Jason! Good to see you back.

I hear what you're saying about the budget sticks, but I'd strongly recommend the Origen Originals anyway. They just might change your mind. If you can put up with ugly, these sticks deliver on flavor in a big way.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Brettanomyces said:


> Hey Jason! Good to see you back.
> 
> I hear what you're saying about the budget sticks, but I'd strongly recommend the Origen Originals anyway. They just might change your mind. If you can put up with ugly, these sticks deliver on flavor in a big way.


Hey Nick! Thanks broski 

There are some gems out there, I am admitting to that. Just don't feel like swimming in a pool of poop to find them. My post was a little more tongue-in-cheek than percieved, but I'll have to stick to my guns, for the most part anyway.


----------



## BenMGP

Some of us just can't afford to smoke $15 cigars everyday.


----------



## asmartbull

Diesels......30 cigars/90.00.......a great value and worth the extra 1.00.......


----------



## fuente~fuente

BenMGP said:


> Some of us just can't afford to smoke $15 cigars everyday.


Easy peezy lemon squeezy... Neither can I :thumb:

My post was in bad taste. I knew it as soon as I hit reply I was going to probably open a can of worms... My opinion on the matter doesn't change, however, I shouldn't have posted it here.

:focus:


----------



## BenMGP

fuente~fuente said:


> Easy peezy lemon squeezy... Neither can I :thumb:
> 
> My post was in bad taste. I knew it as soon as I hit reply I was going to probably open a can of worms... My opinion on the matter doesn't change, however, I shouldn't have posted it here.
> 
> :focus:


I didn't take offense or anything. I know there are some people who can smoke whatever they want on a daily basis. One day I hope to be able to bust out a top shelf cigar every single day, but for now... these $2-$4 sticks are great for my Mon-Thursday smokes.


----------



## Feldenak

fuente~fuente said:


> Easy peezy lemon squeezy... Neither can I :thumb:
> 
> My post was in bad taste. I knew it as soon as I hit reply I was going to probably open a can of worms... My opinion on the matter doesn't change, however, I shouldn't have posted it here.
> 
> :focus:


If I'm wrong, tell me but what I took from your post was that "life's too short to smoke bad cigars". Usually you have to sort through a mountain of crap to find a sub-$2 gem and that means wading through a lot of dog rockets. A good cigar is a good cigar regardless of price. :smoke:


----------



## BenMGP

Feldenak said:


> If I'm wrong, tell me but what I took from your post was that "life's too short to smoke bad cigars". Usually you have to sort through a mountain of crap to find a sub-$2 gem and that means wading through a lot of dog rockets. A good cigar is a good cigar regardless of price. :smoke:


It's awesome threads like this that helps us noobs not have to sift through those dog rockets. 

I have like 40 of the Gran Habano 2002's in my humidor, which I discovered because of this thread.


----------



## jswaykos

I got a 40ct box of 601 Green coronas from Famous around Thanksgiving for $70, and when it showed up it had a box date of 2010. They're out now, but that was a hell of a sale price to move old inventory. So... my 601 Greens for $1.75 gets my vote!


----------



## Feldenak

BenMGP said:


> It's awesome threads like this that helps us noobs not have to sift through those dog rockets.
> 
> I have like 40 of the Gran Habano 2002's in my humidor, which I discovered because of this thread.


Oh, I'm still very much a noob. 

When I visit my favorite B&M, the owner knows I like to try new (to me) cigars and always has a couple of suggestions. He knows my cigar profile and what cigars will be in my wheelhouse. He also knows me well enough to make suggestions that might be a little different than what I normally smoke but feels confident I'll enjoy. It all goes back to establishing a relationship/friendship with your B&M staff.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Feldenak said:


> If I'm wrong, tell me but what I took from your post was that "life's too short to smoke bad cigars". Usually you have to sort through a mountain of crap to find a sub-$2 gem and that means wading through a lot of dog rockets. A good cigar is a good cigar regardless of price. :smoke:


More or less, yes... That's what I was trying to say... My opinion doesn't really belong in the place where people are looking to avoid the crap though. :lol:


----------



## Feldenak

fuente~fuente said:


> More or less, yes... That's what I was trying to say... My opinion doesn't really belong in the place where people are looking to avoid the crap though. :lol:


One man's crap is another man's poop...or something like that. ound:


----------



## jswaykos

fuente~fuente said:


> Call me a snob, but... I ain't smoking anything under $2. Life is too short...
> 
> I'm quality over quantity. I don't smoke to smoke, just like I don't drink to drink... I drink a beer to taste beer, which is why I buy the good chit, & not Natty Light or Michelob Ultra. I wanna taste it!
> 
> I know some people are on a budget & all, but gimme 4 solid sticks over a bundle any day.
> 
> /rant & sorry for the thread jack


I get what you're saying and agree with you. Generally speaking, I'd rather smoke a $10 cigar once a week than five $2 cigars over the same time span. That's certainly not saying that there are no good $2 cigars, or that every $10 cigar is amazing and trounces anything you'll find cheaper, but if forced to choose, I'll take the $10 cigar less often.

Just MY opinion, and the only opinion that matters in the end is your own.


----------



## asmartbull

Padron 3000's maddy's may be the perfect compromise


----------



## fuente~fuente

BenMGP said:


> I didn't take offense or anything. I know there are some people who can smoke whatever they want on a daily basis. One day I hope to be able to bust out a top shelf cigar every single day, but for now... these $2-$4 sticks are great for my Mon-Thursday smokes.


Word to the bird! Glad you weren't too offended... I woulda hated dinging your RG into the negative next week, newb. :evil:

I'm just messing with ya bro. I'd never do that to ya. :lol:


----------



## jswaykos

asmartbull said:


> Padron 3000's maddy's may be the perfect compromise


I'll smoke to that!


----------



## fuente~fuente

:focus: :focus: :focus:

Sorry Al! :sorry:


----------



## fivespdcat

Maybe, I'm wrong but I thought the purpose of these threads is discuss good cigars that just so happen to be less than $2 or at least that's how I take it. I really dislike the phrase "good for the price". It's just not the right way to go about things. I want good, if it's cheap, then that's better, but don't give me a bad cigar for $0.50 because the fact that it smokes makes it good for the price. Plus I've had some really bad sticks that cost more than a 5 pack of my really good sticks. Price is not always indicative of quality, it is usually indicative of rarity or status. There is a minimum price to meet basic quality standards, such as tobacco leaf type, age or filler, after that you're paying for rarity or scarcity and a brand. This doesn't always mean expensive cigars are not worth the extra, but you can find some damn good sticks for cheap. Even cheaper when you consider some closeouts deals like above.

With all that being said, the j. Fuego Origen is a good stick, it's just a bit smaller and not as pretty, either way I like em.

And big +1 to the diesels I just picked up a 40 for $2.50 a piece and that is a really good cigar after a bit of rest in the humi. Doesn't meet the $2 max but it does still have a 2 as the first number!


----------



## exprime8

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and Est. 1844 are my favorite and can be had for $2 or less.


----------



## BKDW

jswaykos said:


> I got a 40ct box of 601 Green coronas from Famous around Thanksgiving for $70, and when it showed up it had a box date of 2010. They're out now, but that was a hell of a sale price to move old inventory. So... my 601 Greens for $1.75 gets my vote!


$70???????

That's insane. How did I miss that?

Those are really good, especially with a couple years of rest on them.


----------



## BKDW

fuente~fuente said:


> :focus: :focus: :focus:
> 
> Sorry Al! :sorry:


LOL!!!


----------



## Mr Dude65

Sale's back on apparently!

601 Green Label Oscuro Cigars


----------



## BenMGP

Mr Dude65 said:


> Sale's back on apparently!
> 
> 601 Green Label Oscuro Cigars


Sweet!

Edit: No 40 count box though?


----------



## Mr Dude65

Nah, guess not... But with coupons, you could nab forty for about a hundred.


----------



## iggy_jet

When I posted to this old thread I didn't expect this sort of reaction.... no need to argue, we all have preferences.
It's an old and long thread, but It would be interesting what are the top 3 most mentioned cigars are in this thread.

Any one has software to extract the info? Or will it take a brave man or women to read and record to get the info?


----------



## Scott W.

Read through the thread, I posted a long to another budget stick thread within the forum. Maybe more info and less nonsense than this one.....


----------



## tntclip

Oba oba after 1 year


----------



## karma67

I have to throw in a smoke that has not yet been mentioned. The Casa De Garcia. I've had the Connecticut, and the Maduro (also comes in Sumatra) and both were good smokes that can be had for a buck and a half. The conny is a creamy smoke, not overly complex, but quite tasty. The maduro is a good chocolaty smoke, which reminds me of the Torano 50 year. They are a mainstay in my humidor.


----------



## StogieNinja

I had one recently, and while it wasn't complex, it was enjoyable, and I'm looking at a bundle to share with friends.


----------



## StogieNinja

fivespdcat said:


> Maybe, I'm wrong but I thought the purpose of these threads is discuss good cigars that just so happen to be less than $2 or at least that's how I take it. I really dislike the phrase "good for the price". It's just not the right way to go about things.


It may not be the right way to go about things for _you_, but you said yourself, you want quality regardless of price tag.

But there are a number of reasons to settle for a less-than-great smoke. The primary one for many Puffers who want to smoke daily (I'm a 2/wk guy but totally understand the desire) is that they can't afford to smoke a "good regardless of price" smoke on a daily basis. Based on finances, they have to settle for "good for the price" and are looking for best in class for the price. There aren't, at least in my experience, any cigars that are truly great under the $2 pricetag. You're not going to find a stick that matches an LP9 (or whatever the equivalent of an LP9 is for you) for $2. But there are many that are "good enough for the price" and so many are willing to settle for that in order to be able to enjoy a daily smoke.

For me, I want one I can puff on while mowing the lawn, or taking down the Christmas lights, one that I don't have to worry if it goes out, or gets neglected. I love to sit and enjoy a $12 Liga Privada in the lounge when I have two or three hours to relax, but I want a $2 "ok for the price" smoke for weeding or raking leaves, because I'm probably gonna drool all over it, and at some point, it'll get left on a fence post and go out.


----------



## fivespdcat

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It may not be the right way to go about things for _you_, but you said yourself, you want quality regardless of price tag.
> 
> But there are a number of reasons to settle for a less-than-great smoke. The primary one for many Puffers who want to smoke daily (I'm a 2/wk guy but totally understand the desire) is that they can't afford to smoke a "good regardless of price" smoke on a daily basis. Based on finances, they have to settle for "good for the price" and are looking for best in class for the price. There aren't, at least in my experience, any cigars that are truly great under the $2 pricetag. You're not going to find a stick that matches an LP9 (or whatever the equivalent of an LP9 is for you) for $2. But there are many that are "good enough for the price" and so many are willing to settle for that in order to be able to enjoy a daily smoke.
> 
> For me, I want one I can puff on while mowing the lawn, or taking down the Christmas lights, one that I don't have to worry if it goes out, or gets neglected. I love to sit and enjoy a $12 Liga Privada in the lounge when I have two or three hours to relax, but I want a $2 "ok for the price" smoke for weeding or raking leaves, because I'm probably gonna drool all over it, and at some point, it'll get left on a fence post and go out.


Derek,

I think you misunderstood my post. My point is to say, let's weed out great sticks that are less than $2. There are plenty of cigars and not everyone thinks LPs are the top of the mountain, me included. I've smoked my fair share and still have a few lying around, quite honestly I would rather smoke quite a few pepins ahead of Liga regardless of price. And no I do not want quality regardless of the cost. If I can pay $1 for a great stick, I will not be paying $15 for it. I like cigars, and I like to not be broke, so given those options I look for the "gems" that others have already tried. There used to be a guy that was here who knew about some great cheap sticks, he's gone, but I still have a pretty good idea of what sticks are worth my time.


----------



## billoetjen

This thread speaks to me.
I'm glad that some folks are content to pay more than is necessary for good smokes. That leaves the exploration for the rest of us. I'm even gladder that some folks are willing to sift through the crap in this price range and share their experience. Guess what: there's plenty of crap available for way more $$.
Has anyone compiled a list from this thread based on reported actual first-hand experience?
Keep the good stuff coming.


----------



## BKDW

Gentlemen,

Let's get back to naming cigars please :tu

I named Maria Mancini earlier, but the Magic Mountain is actually better than the DeGaulle.....They have responded so well to rest. This stick HAS to be one of the best smokes at this price range. They are usually about 55 a box (still cheap as hell) but they can be had on JR auctions cheaper and around $2 a stick.

I hope I am not repeating myself, but the Cuba Libre *ONE* is really getting good with rest.

Nestor Placencia makes some really good affordable smokes, doesn't he?


----------



## capttrips

When someone brings me a $2 stick that smokes and tastes as good as a Padron 45 I'll buy in. Until then I'll spend the extra cash and smoke a great cigar.


----------



## Mr Dude65

capttrips said:


> When someone brings me a $2 stick that smokes and tastes as good as a Padron 45 I'll buy in. Until then I'll spend the extra cash and smoke a great cigar.


I'm sorry, but why post this? It helps no one, and is something already said and responded to multiple times...

On a different note, what do you guys think is the best of these?

Cigars International

Was going to go with the 5 Vegas Friggin' A, but it's such a large smoke! Don't know if I want to commit to two hours every time I want a smoke...


----------



## StogieNinja

My vote is the PDR Oscuro. I'd buy a bundle if I didn't still have a dozen or so.


----------



## fivespdcat

I'll second the Magic Mountains and add the Mayorgas at JR. Additionally, if the 777 Maduro ever makes its way back to the auctioneer, they are delicious after a year of rest? Finally the capoeira Maduro coronas are great sticks.


----------



## capttrips

Oh Dan, chill out. Don't get your panties in a twist. Very simply, a $2 cigar is just that, a $2 cigar. It lacks the flavor and complexity of a more expensive cigar and, therefore, why would I want to waste my time with it. I can buy a LE bijou for under $6. I'm not going to smoke a substandard cigar just to save myself $4.



Mr Dude65 said:


> I'm sorry, but why post this? It helps no one, and is something already said and responded to multiple times...
> 
> On a different note, what do you guys think is the best of these?
> 
> Cigars International
> 
> Was going to go with the 5 Vegas Friggin' A, but it's such a large smoke! Don't know if I want to commit to two hours every time I want a smoke...


----------



## cigarmax

capttrips said:


> When someone brings me a $2 stick that smokes and tastes as good as a Padron 45 I'll buy in. Until then I'll spend the extra cash and smoke a great cigar.


When someone brings you a two dollar cigar that smokes and tastes as good as a Padron 45 let me know, I'll go halves on a shipping container with you.:dance.S. the LB Petite robusto is one of my daily go to smokes.


----------



## capttrips

To be productive in this thread and to keep mrdude stress free:

Cheap Cigars - Top Ten Cheap Cigars Less Than $2.25


----------



## snagstangl

I have had some cuba libre's that reminded me of the few padrons I have had, but we can all decided what we waste or spend. our time and money on. I hope people enjoy their 4-10 dollar cigars more than I enjoy my $2 and unders, but since we cant quantify enjoyment i would say we enjoy them equally. 
I have commented before on this thread. I would add Mr.B's and New Cuba's from casa fernandez, quorum sungrown, and casa de ortiz. All great cigars. The new cuba's are the most complex of my suggestions.


----------



## BKDW

capttrips said:


> Oh Dan, chill out. Don't get your panties in a twist. Very simply, a $2 cigar is just that, a $2 cigar. It lacks the flavor and complexity of a more expensive cigar and, therefore, why would I want to waste my time with it. I can buy a LE bijou for under $6. I'm not going to smoke a substandard cigar just to save myself $4.





cigarmax said:


> When someone brings you a two dollar cigar that smokes and tastes as good as a Padron 45 let me know, I'll go halves on a shipping container with you.:dance.S. the LB Petite robusto is one of my daily go to smokes.


Gentlemen,

Please stay on topic.....


----------



## BKDW

fivespdcat said:


> I'll second the Magic Mountains and add the Mayorgas at JR. Additionally, if the 777 Maduro ever makes its way back to the auctioneer, they are delicious after a year of rest? Finally the capoeira Maduro coronas are great sticks.


Yeah, those Mayorgas are darned good.

Capoeiras are DARNED GOOD...they are good smoking with a couple years on them.

I am still kicking myself for not getting a few bundles when they were dirt cheap. They were under $40 a bundle when they first came out.


----------



## snagstangl

i have a box of Capoeiras, i think I have five out of it, I have been letting them since Cigary recommended them. I still need to get some magic mountains to put down for a while.


----------



## Arizona Dave

This is a good thread. There have been some great smokes under $2 over the years, some of which have been repackaged and marketed higher or given a new brand name. One of the places I've bought from has their own brands, and it seems one of the blend makers (Omar Ortiz) has many $5- to $8 a stick brands that he makes on open market, but has similar brands, same mixes, for around $2 to $3 a stick. Here's some descriptions of cigars in that price range:*Cigar #1:* Made with an oily Brazilian Arapiraca maduro wrapper and hearty Dominican Criollo 98 binder they are loaded with flavor! A savory blend of Reserve-Aged Dominican and Nicaraguan Viso, Seco and Ligero long fillers are expertly married in this awesome new brand making them ultra-smooth and perfectly balanced. They produce volumes of thick, bold smoke with a suggestion of sweetness on the finish. Old-world Cuban-style construction from one of the finest cigar factories in the Dominican guarantees an excellent smoking experience. *Cigar #2:*This tobacco in the hands of a manufacturer like Omar Ortez, a guy who has tremendous ability and who takes pride in his work, results in unbeatable cigars, regardless of price. (@#%&) Puritanos, one of our founders original brands, is made with a combination of tobaccos that is unrivaled by cigars costing 3-4 times what we charge. The wrapper is a beautiful Cafe Habano, with a sheen that comes from its rich oils. The binder is also Habano seed, a hearty leaf loaded with earthy flavors. The filler is a savory blend of Nicaraguan Viso, Nicaraguan Ligero and Dominican Ligero - a combination of strength and flavor that blends perfectly with the Habano wrapper. The taste is nothing short of phenomenal - rich, complex, and most importantly super-enjoyable! * Cigar #3*:When Omar Ortez developed this blend for us back in the 90's, he struck gold! Favorita de Nicaragua was one of the first brands we made with Omar, and he put a lot of effort into making them great, and making them inexpensive. He knew if this brand did well, we would go back to him with more brands, so he wanted to make sure he got it right. Omar now makes our best sellers - 1893, Puritanos, Resagos, XXL and Santa Karina brands - so we obviously love his cigars! Favorita de Nicaragua is a medium bodied smoke that delivers tons of hearty smoke and flavor. Primo Nicaraguan long filler is the key - rich tobacco full of oils that give these cigars a deep, earthy taste. At prices as low as $1.40 each, our competitors envy this brand, because no one can make cigars this good for that price.


----------



## purepoker

Are you saying these are good? If so, where can they be found?



Arizona Dave said:


> This is a good thread. There have been some great smokes under $2 over the years, some of which have been repackaged and marketed higher or given a new brand name. One of the places I've bought from has their own brands, and it seems one of the blend makers (Omar Ortiz) has many $5- to $8 a stick brands that he makes on open market, but has similar brands, same mixes, for around $2 to $3 a stick. Here's some descriptions of cigars in that price range:*Cigar #1:* Made with an oily Brazilian Arapiraca maduro wrapper and hearty Dominican Criollo 98 binder they are loaded with flavor! A savory blend of Reserve-Aged Dominican and Nicaraguan Viso, Seco and Ligero long fillers are expertly married in this awesome new brand making them ultra-smooth and perfectly balanced. They produce volumes of thick, bold smoke with a suggestion of sweetness on the finish. Old-world Cuban-style construction from one of the finest cigar factories in the Dominican guarantees an excellent smoking experience. *Cigar #2:*This tobacco in the hands of a manufacturer like Omar Ortez, a guy who has tremendous ability and who takes pride in his work, results in unbeatable cigars, regardless of price. (@#%&) Puritanos, one of our founders original brands, is made with a combination of tobaccos that is unrivaled by cigars costing 3-4 times what we charge. The wrapper is a beautiful Cafe Habano, with a sheen that comes from its rich oils. The binder is also Habano seed, a hearty leaf loaded with earthy flavors. The filler is a savory blend of Nicaraguan Viso, Nicaraguan Ligero and Dominican Ligero - a combination of strength and flavor that blends perfectly with the Habano wrapper. The taste is nothing short of phenomenal - rich, complex, and most importantly super-enjoyable! * Cigar #3*:When Omar Ortez developed this blend for us back in the 90's, he struck gold! Favorita de Nicaragua was one of the first brands we made with Omar, and he put a lot of effort into making them great, and making them inexpensive. He knew if this brand did well, we would go back to him with more brands, so he wanted to make sure he got it right. Omar now makes our best sellers - 1893, Puritanos, Resagos, XXL and Santa Karina brands - so we obviously love his cigars! Favorita de Nicaragua is a medium bodied smoke that delivers tons of hearty smoke and flavor. Primo Nicaraguan long filler is the key - rich tobacco full of oils that give these cigars a deep, earthy taste. At prices as low as $1.40 each, our competitors envy this brand, because no one can make cigars this good for that price.


----------



## Arizona Dave

purepoker said:


> Are you saying these are good? If so, where can they be found?


 Here: Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars They're on the front page. If you have any questions, I've tried quite a few of their brands. I usually rotate CI, cigar bid, and these, but always seem to come back to these. Everybody's taste buds are different. I just happen to love their brands.....


----------



## purepoker

Thanks.



Arizona Dave said:


> Here: Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars They're on the front page. If you have any questions, I've tried quite a few of their brands. I usually rotate CI, cigar bid, and these, but always seem to come back to these. Everybody's taste buds are different. I just happen to love their brands.....


----------



## Arizona Dave

purepoker said:


> Thanks.


 You're welcome. There's also a sampler called Rey de Puros Sampler that has some of these.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Are these any good?

http://www.***************.com/especials/DLINOAFRICA/


----------



## Arizona Dave

Mr Dude65 said:


> Are these any good?
> 
> http://www.***************.com/especials/DLINOAFRICA/


 Well, your link didn't work, and personally haven't tried the Don Lino, but I've heard the "Bare Knuckle" is good.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Well crap, it won't let me post best cigar prices links... It's the Don Lino Africa Kiboko for $49.98 for a bundle of 25. Anybody have experience with the site or cigar?


----------



## Arizona Dave

nope. Is it CI?


----------



## Johnpaul

Mr Dude65 said:


> Well crap, it won't let me post best cigar prices links... It's the Don Lino Africa Kiboko for $49.98 for a bundle of 25. Anybody have experience with the site or cigar?


I have never had that cigar but Best Cigar Prices is a solid vendor that many members use.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Johnpaul said:


> I have never had that cigar but Best Cigar Prices is a solid vendor that many members use.


 CI=Cigars International........Best Cigar Prices has Oba Oba, and I heard they're good after a little rest. Have you tried Cigar bid?


----------



## Johnisnotcool

I'm putting a vote in for the El Mejor Emerald, I always liked these I've smoked about 30 of them. They used to be about $60-80 a box but since they are being discontinued you can get them crazy cheap over a CI. El Mejor Emerald - Cigars International


----------



## Walt69

Estd. 1844 anejado is solid. If you're patient, you can snipe em' on Cbid for around 2$ a stick or less. Also, the PDR reserva limitada is one of my cheaper favorites. "Just picked up a box of PDR reserva limitada torpedos on CBID for 31$... so about 1.50$ a stick lol"


----------



## Arizona Dave

Johnisnotcool said:


> I'm putting a vote in for the El Mejor Emerald, I always liked these I've smoked about 30 of them. They used to be about $60-80 a box but since they are being discontinued you can get them crazy cheap over a CI. El Mejor Emerald - Cigars International


 Haven't tried those yet, but if the price is right, I could take the gamble, even though I've already put in 2 Finck's orders, and a cigar bid.


----------



## Johnisnotcool

i bought two boxes myself I would have bought more but I don't really have room for the two as it is.  I need more space.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Johnisnotcool said:


> i bought two boxes myself I would have bought more but I don't really have room for the two as it is.  I need more space.


Hey there fellow Hoosier....I have room in my tupperdore if needed. lol


----------



## Johnisnotcool

I'll keep that in mind. To bad you don't live closer! I'd let you have a few.


----------



## iggy_jet

Well, based on recomendations of my of the people on this topic I got some Indian Tabac S Fuerte Robusto's and smoked one today.
You guys were spot on.... it's a very nice smoke for the money.


----------



## billoetjen

Hi Folks,
I just got a nice haul in from C-Bid. Average price came in under $2 a stick. I will report with details soon. But I must warn, most of them will not see a flame for at least 3 months.


----------



## Arizona Dave

BKDW said:


> La Finca does not seem to get talked about much here... I know many do not see it above yardgar, but they seem to respond beautifully to extended rest. They do however, seem to need lots of it. Mine needed a year before becoming smokeable. I have been rewarded.... I would love to know what they will taste like in 3-5 years or so.


It's not a bad cigar, I've had a few of those over the years. There's a deal on them at smokes-spirits, $99 for a 100 in an ammo can. :cowboyic9:


----------



## robert6715

Well I feel like a broken record for posting about this cigar 3 times in one day, but the best CHEAP ($1.35) cigar IMHO is the "Topper" brand "old fashioned - extra oscuro" This is a machine made cigar that I have been enjoying since my introduction to it in 1998. It is the ONLY machine made cigar that I smoke. Dominican, Honduran, and USA long and short filler, Pennsylvania binder, and a Connecticut broadleaf wrapper. It is an American made cigar that is not anything like the norm of American machine made cigars like Garcia Vega or Swisher Sweet. These cigars contain NO reconstituted sheet tobacco. 

I smoke about 30-35 cigars a week. Of which about 10 are Topper old fashioned extra oscuro. Due to the combo of long and short filler this is the only cigar that I can truly say that I have NEVER had draw or burn issues with. These are the most consistent cigars I have had the pleasure of smoking. They are NOT my favorite, but by far are my favorite CHEAP cigar.

My favorite CHEAP hand made is the "Famous selection Nicaraguan 5000" ($1.65)

I like very dark cigars. Toppers are not for everyone and I do not recommend a box without a fair "3 cigar shake"

I do not work for or have any affiliation with Topper, I am just a poor old boy who was introduced to Topper A long time ago. To quote an old friend "It's hard to top a Topper"

Rob


----------



## Matt1951

How do you feel about Muniemaker? I think they come out of the same factory in Pennsylvania. Muniemaker even has one long filler variant. Have you tried the Evermore cigar, also CT broadleaf? I bought a box, thought they were pretty good.


----------



## BKDW

Arizona Dave said:


> It's not a bad cigar, I've had a few of those over the years. There's a deal on them at smokes-spirits, $99 for a 100 in an ammo can. :cowboyic9:


Thanks....

With a few years of rest, they get a nice vanilla-caramel-cedary taste...it's creamy too--for the first half anyway. It becomes somewhat ordinary afterwards. Nonetheless, it is a good tasty smoke. Now, it took over a year for it to stop smelling in my humidor...it has this weird smell it gives off....it really doesn't stop exuding ammonia until after a couple years of rest. I am down to my last couple cigars that I bought in 2009.

They are not really that complex, but they get tasty.


----------



## robert6715

Have not tried the Muniemaker, sounds like I might have to.

Rob


----------



## Arizona Dave

BKDW said:


> Thanks....
> 
> With a few years of rest, they get a nice vanilla-caramel-cedary taste...it's creamy too--for the first half anyway. It becomes somewhat ordinary afterwards. Nonetheless, it is a good tasty smoke. Now, it took over a year for it to stop smelling in my humidor...it has this weird smell it gives off....it really doesn't stop exuding ammonia until after a couple years of rest. I am down to my last couple cigars that I bought in 2009.
> 
> They are not really that complex, but they get tasty.


 I've always wondered what that hint of odd flavor was. Always did like that vanilla-caramel-cedary taste. Another comparable flavor is this one: Havana Blend Seconds - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


----------



## SocraticDave

I'd throw another vote towards Pinar Del Rio; the oscuro in particular is impressive. Anything from La Perla Habana will be good BUT I've noticed that the price has steadily been creeping up as word has gotten 'round. Still, you can find decent deals on the devil site.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I've been watching Cigar bid this past week, and there's plenty of Good smokes you can grab under $2. For example:

El Mejor Expresso Torpedo bundle of (20) went for $34
Pinar Del Rio Mega Sampler (closing in 45 min.) is going for (20) $28
Perdomo Immensio 6x56 (five pack} went for $9
A. Fernandez 54 rind sampler (10) went for: $16
La Perla Habano Chunktastic Mega Sampler (20) went for $43 (with 5 black pearl)

Just to name a few.....
best thing to do is enter the ones you like in your watch list, and bid on the ones you want. The private auctions are Epic.

Oh, and Cigars International has Casa de Turrent on blow out this weekend for around a 1$ a stick


----------



## BKDW

Arizona Dave said:


> I've always wondered what that hint of odd flavor was. Always did like that vanilla-caramel-cedary taste. Another comparable flavor is this one: Havana Blend Seconds - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


The only difference is that those Havana blends are far better...you also won't have to wait three years to enjoy them, either LOL.

If I had known about them years ago....

Also, the Pinar Del Rios are the truth--what an unbelievable bang for the buck. That Abe Flores knows how to make a cigar, that's for sure.

One of my favorites is the PDR Exclusivo (Ecuadorian wrapper). Put a year on those babies, and you will have a fine smoke--very Pepin-like, dare I say.


----------



## Arizona Dave

BKDW said:


> The only difference is that those Havana blends are far better...you also won't have to wait three years to enjoy them, either LOL.
> 
> If I had known about them years ago....
> 
> Also, the Pinar Del Rios are the truth--what an unbelievable bang for the buck. That Abe Flores knows how to make a cigar, that's for sure.
> 
> One of my favorites is the PDR Exclusivo (Ecuadorian wrapper). Put a year on those babies, and you will have a fine smoke--very Pepin-like, dare I say.


 I'll have to put PDR on my buy list then. Yes, the Havana blends are better, that's why I buy some here and there for a back up. Sometimes I miss the flavor, so I get one out. Ecuadorian wrapper sounds yum on the PDR's.


----------



## BKDW

Arizona Dave said:


> I'll have to put PDR on my buy list then. Yes, the Havana blends are better, that's why I buy some here and there for a back up. Sometimes I miss the flavor, so I get one out. Ecuadorian wrapper sounds yum on the PDR's.


Indeed....PDRs are straight up money--ALL OF THEM. I just had an Oscuro torpedo today (bought 9 months ago)---let me tell you, it smoked GREAT.

It's really hard for me to believe I paid a little over a buck for it....

I suggest you start grabbing them up off cbid and resting them.


----------



## Arizona Dave

BKDW said:


> Indeed....PDRs are straight up money--ALL OF THEM. I just had an Oscuro torpedo today (bought 9 months ago)---let me tell you, it smoked GREAT.
> 
> It's really hard for me to believe I paid a little over a buck for it....
> 
> I suggest you start grabbing them up off cbid and resting them.


 Sounds like a great plan Manny, thank you for the advice!!!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Back to Topic.......I just found a deal that just might be a great Deal for the noobs.........Cult MF for $30 a box, Nicaraguan= http://www.lynncigars.com/subpage9New.html :ss Also if you co on the closeout/specials page there's also some great deals there too. (Lynn cigars out of Illinois) I know they've been listed a few times in Cigar Affectionado for deals here and there, that's how I found them.


----------



## B-daddy

Arizona Dave said:


> Back to Topic.......I just found a deal that just might be a great Deal for the noobs.........Cult MF for $30 a box, Nicaraguan= http://www.lynncigars.com/subpage9New.html :ss Also if you co on the closeout/specials page there's also some great deals there too. (Lynn cigars out of Illinois) I know they've been listed a few times in Cigar Affectionado for deals here and there, that's how I found them.


So, what's the poop on this cigar? Have you tried it?


----------



## Arizona Dave

bhelmlinger said:


> So, what's the poop on this cigar? Have you tried it?


 No, but I'll take Larry's word for it, I've been buying from him off and on for 7 years. Here's what he says:

"Medium filler cigars made from tobaccos used for the Cult boutique brand of Nicaraguans. Cult sells from $160.00 to around $200.00 for a box of 24. *These are better than many of the long filler cigars which we have tried.* Medium bodied. Bundles of 25.
CHURCHILL (nat.) *7x48 25 $30.00*"

For a $1.25 a Cigar I wouldn't say it's much of a gamble..... Never bought a bad one from him! Just added a couple of boxes along with a couple of these big boys: Nicaragua Especiale - Supremo (Sum.) 
Nicaragua Especiale - Supremo (Sumatra)* 6x60* 25/bundle $27 ea:ss Now I'm over to Finck's and Cigar bid to finish out my orders.


----------



## B-daddy

Like my grandfather used to say, "at that price, you can't gent hurt." I'll add it to my "worth a try" list. Seems like just about everything makes it on that damn list.


----------



## Arizona Dave

bhelmlinger said:


> Like my grandfather used to say, "at that price, you can't gent hurt." I'll add it to my "worth a try" list. Seems like just about everything makes it on that damn list.


 Ha ha ha! I know what you mean......I'm about to blow my personal budget for the month.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

iggy_jet said:


> Well, based on recomendations of my of the people on this topic I got some Indian Tabac S Fuerte Robusto's and smoked one today.
> You guys were spot on.... it's a very nice smoke for the money.


The Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Super Gordo Maduros were my go-to cheap stick last year until I and some other folks I know got some bad ones this summer in three separate orders. They canoed terribly, even after letting them rest for months. This problem was not limited a few, they ALL did this. I was very disappointed.

I'd be very happy to know if this was just a fluke, and that recent orders from other people have been smoking fine. If so, I'd put them back on my order list.

After the Indian Tabac debacle, my go-to value smokes were Pinar Del Rio Reserva Limitada (great complexity in this blend imo) when I could find it on sale, and Ligero Laced 2nds Liga-M <-Outstanding value imo. The Ligero Laced 2nds almost seem too nice to smoke while fishing or tinkering in the garage, but they're so darn cheap! I've tried some other hand rolled cheapies, but none are worth mentioning and I'm doing my best to forget them.


----------



## Arizona Dave

The PDR Reserva Limitada aren't too bad at all......I've enjoyed them, and still have one now and then.


----------



## fiatster

Anyone ever try Villar y Villar?


----------



## BKDW

bluedaksi said:


> After the Indian Tabac debacle, my go-to value smokes were Pinar Del Rio Reserva Limitada (great complexity in this blend imo) when I could find it on sale, and Ligero Laced 2nds Liga-M <-Outstanding value imo. The Ligero Laced 2nds almost seem too nice to smoke while fishing or tinkering in the garage, but they're so darn cheap! I've tried some other hand rolled cheapies, but none are worth mentioning and I'm doing my best to forget them.


I am going to have to second you on those reserva limitadas....ROTT they are not that great, but they are responding extremely well to extended rest..I just popped one a couple days ago (about 8 months old) and they are really smoking well. IMO they are better than the other lines (not that the other ones are bad). Yes, they are getting "complex".

Oh well, time to snatch more of them up before word gets out LOL.


----------



## fishboy2.0

I personally enjoy the Casa de Garcia Maduro Corona. Pick up a bundle of 20 for 28$, pretty flavorful. Occasionally there are some construction and draw issues, but never bad enough to toss the stick.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Irony is... The Altadis rep literally forced me to smoke a Casa de Garcia Connecticut Corona a little while ago. Not shabby at all!


----------



## HombreDeBarco

fuente~fuente said:


> Irony is... The Altadis rep literally forced me to smoke a Casa de Garcia Connecticut Corona a little while ago. Not shabby at all!


Hmmm... Another recommendation for Casa de Garcia. I've tried one and thought is was pretty dull and did not smoke well - To be fair, I smoked it outside on a cold windy day, and I was working on my roof though. Guess I'll have to give it another shot!


----------



## fuente~fuente

bluedaksi said:


> Hmmm... Another recommendation for Casa de Garcia. I've tried one and thought is was pretty dull - To be fair, I smoked it outside on a cold windy day, and I was working on my roof though. Guess I'll have to give it another shot!


Well I'm not going to run out & stock my humidor with them, but I didn't think it was bad for sub $2. 

I could see it to be very mundane in a larger format...


----------



## fishboy2.0

fuente~fuente said:


> Well I'm not going to run out & stock my humidor with them, but I didn't think it was bad for sub $2.
> 
> I could see it to be very mundane in a larger format...


I agree. If you do decide to grab some head to JR. I found them for 21$ for 20 there.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

fuente~fuente said:


> Well I'm not going to run out & stock my humidor with them, but I didn't think it was bad for sub $2.
> 
> I could see it to be very mundane in a larger format...


No need to back off a bit to save reputation. I think everybody knows that we're talkin' cheap cigars here.  I'll give 'em another try - I don't remember it particularly horrid either.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I've been enjoying Fincks 1893, Puritanos, and Flavorita de Nicaragua.......all great sticks around $2.50 to $3 each. Haven't found any in that price range that compare to them from other companies yet. The XXL's were pretty good too.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Ok... So which of these are actually good besides the Padron  I question the padron 3000 when you can buy Flor de Antillas toro for 129 and AF Cuban Belicoso for 115 858 maduro's for less than 100 if you look around .. Because I don't want to actually buy all of these... Let's use 5 Vegas Classic as a base line which should I try I bought 5 Vegas Classic and Gran Habano vintage 2002. The 5 vegas classic isn't exactly a flavorful or complex stick but burns properly and gives you a fix if required good work cigar if you can tolerate the flavor.

This is the problem with threads like this... You end up with a list like this... which you would end up with an estimated 760 cigars if you bought a box of each... Someone should make the ultimate 2-3 dollar cigar sampler 

Boardwalk Holt's house blend
Casa de Garcia Connecticut Corona
Cuba Libre One
El Credito El Perrito
El Mejero Esspresso, and Emeralds
El Mejor Emerald 
Estd. 1844 anejado
Famous Nicaraguan 3000
Famous Nicaraguan Habano
Fincks 1893, Puritanos, and Flavorita de Nicaragua.
Flor de Oliva maduro
Gran Habano 3 Siglos
Gran Habano Vintage 2000
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
J Fuego Origen "Originals"
Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B
La Estrella Cubana Oscuro
La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Churchills
La Finca 
Magic Mountain
Maria Mancini
Mayorga
Nestor Reserve
Nica Libre
Nicaragua Especiale
Oliveros Classic
Padron 3000
Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Rosado Cuban Wheels
Perdomo slow aged
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro
Pinar Del Rio Reserva Limitada
Punch Elite (EMS)
Puros Indios Especial #4 
Puros Indios Siembra de Oro
Sancho Panza triple maduros
the Diesel Unholy Cocktail.
the Obsidian

How are the Tampa Sweet Hearts no 500?


----------



## Arizona Dave

Yeah, I'll send you a PM

There's a few Gems in there, especially if you buy from CB 

You could try most of those in the sampler section.


----------



## SteveSatch

Thanks for all the suggestions in this thread!


----------



## sychodelix

Great suggestions from people with a wide variety of tastes. Its a big help to people like me that have only tried a few brands and aren't made of money. Thanks!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

I just smoked a Tampa Sweet Hearts #500 pretty good ( for price, no construction issues so far(only smoked 1), tolerable taste very consistent it is very close to the 5 vegas classic) 2.13 a stick...


----------



## ramp23

I'm going to throw 2 new ones in the mix; Casa Blanca and Consuegra Dominican both from JR's. The Consuegra is the best "under $2" I've had. Also like the Cuba Libre.


----------



## SteveSatch

CI just raised the price on Casa de Garcia. I was about the buy some to try.


----------



## Arizona Dave

You can still get them on Cigar Bid for a lower price. Check weekly.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Ok... So which of these are actually good besides the Padron  I question the padron 3000 when you can buy Flor de Antillas toro for 129 and AF Cuban Belicoso for 115 858 maduro's for less than 100 if you look around .. Because I don't want to actually buy all of these... Let's use 5 Vegas Classic as a base line which should I try I bought 5 Vegas Classic and Gran Habano vintage 2002. The 5 vegas classic isn't exactly a flavorful or complex stick but burns properly and gives you a fix if required good work cigar if you can tolerate the flavor.
> 
> This is the problem with threads like this... You end up with a list like this... which you would end up with an estimated 760 cigars if you bought a box of each... Someone should make the ultimate 2-3 dollar cigar sampler
> 
> Boardwalk Holt's house blend
> Casa de Garcia Connecticut Corona
> Cuba Libre One
> El Credito El Perrito
> El Mejero Esspresso, and Emeralds
> El Mejor Emerald
> Estd. 1844 anejado
> Famous Nicaraguan 3000
> Famous Nicaraguan Habano
> Fincks 1893, Puritanos, and Flavorita de Nicaragua.
> Flor de Oliva maduro
> Gran Habano 3 Siglos
> Gran Habano Vintage 2000
> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
> J Fuego Origen "Originals"
> Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B
> La Estrella Cubana Oscuro
> La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Churchills
> La Finca
> Magic Mountain
> Maria Mancini
> Mayorga
> Nestor Reserve
> Nica Libre
> Nicaragua Especiale
> Oliveros Classic
> Padron 3000
> Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Rosado Cuban Wheels
> Perdomo slow aged
> Pinar Del Rio Oscuro
> Pinar Del Rio Reserva Limitada
> Punch Elite (EMS)
> Puros Indios Especial #4
> Puros Indios Siembra de Oro
> Sancho Panza triple maduros
> the Diesel Unholy Cocktail.
> the Obsidian
> 
> How are the Tampa Sweet Hearts no 500?


Lest we lead people astray, a ton of these do not fit the title of the thread; "best cigars under $2". A lot of good budget smokes sure, but a Padron 3000 is NEVER $2 and many like the UHC and Slow-Aged require a good deal of restraint and patience on the devil site in order to get them at the $2 mark. I mention this simply because upping it to $3 opens up the field to so many more cigars that it takes away from the joy or "winning" feeling of finding those really good sub $2 sticks.

But to answer the question of the carnivorous one; From my experience and taste I say yes to the Perdomos (and I add the Oba Oba by Perdomo from best cigar prices.com, a true sub $2 stick that smokes great, I prefer them over the 5v classic that you use for a reference), the UHC, the PDRs, the ESTDs, the IT super fuerte, the Nica Libre, and Obsidian if and only if it is in a sampler pack of other PDR stuff. I say no to the Puros Indios, GH and el major stuff.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Lest we lead people astray, a ton of these do not fit the title of the thread; "best cigars under $2". A lot of good budget smokes sure, but a Padron 3000 is NEVER $2 and many like the UHC and Slow-Aged require a good deal of restraint and patience on the devil site in order to get them at the $2 mark. I mention this simply because upping it to $3 opens up the field to so many more cigars that it takes away from the joy or "winning" feeling of finding those really good sub $2 sticks.


I think the Tampa Sweet Hearts at 2.13 meets these requirements  I just had a influx of cigars so my daily rotation is mainly premiums I let myself have 2 of each premium box  but my daily rotation smokes are 5 vegas classic, AF cuban Belicoso, and Tampa Sweet Hearts #500 .. The Cuban Belicoso is over 3, and the 5 vegas classic is what 2.76 but the tampa sweet hearts at 2.13 I think would be considered an inexpensive stick... I am down to 3 cigars a day..

I am making progress here :ss


----------



## B-daddy

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Lest we lead people astray, a ton of these do not fit the title of the thread; "best cigars under $2". A lot of good budget smokes sure, but a Padron 3000 is NEVER $2 and many like the UHC and Slow-Aged require a good deal of restraint and patience on the devil site in order to get them at the $2 mark. I mention this simply because upping it to $3 opens up the field to so many more cigars that it takes away from the joy or "winning" feeling of finding those really good sub $2 sticks.


I concur. Half the fun. Well, maybe not half but a bunch of fun none-the-less. Sub $2 is a real challenge. ...and one worth taking.


----------



## [email protected]

Havent seen them mentioned in the last page or so, if they have then i +1 them. 

A fuente exquisitos i prefer maduro but im sure the natural are tasty as well.


----------



## SteveSatch

Arizona Dave said:


> You can still get them on Cigar Bid for a lower price. Check weekly.


The thing about CBid is you always pay shipping. CI has free shipping and there's always a free five pack if you spend a certain amount : )


----------



## Arizona Dave

SteveSatch said:


> The thing about CBid is you always pay shipping. CI has free shipping and there's always a free five pack if you spend a certain amount : )


 Yes, I shop there as well. When they have a weekly or daily special of my liking, I'll stock up.
I've recently had a few of their "Panama Red" brand (trimmings of 601), and for $22 for a pack of 25 churchill, they're a bargain. Good taste, especially for the price.


----------



## Wallbright

CarnivorousPelican said:


> This is the problem with threads like this... You end up with a list like this... which you would end up with an estimated 760 cigars if you bought a box of each... Someone should make the ultimate 2-3 dollar cigar sampler


My top $2 or under sampler (I added a few of my favorites that were not on the original list):

Famous Nicaraguan 5000 Robusto (1yr+)
Gran Habano Vintage 2000 Robusto 
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro 
J Fuego Origen "Originals"
Nica Libre Principe (1yr+)
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Toro (6mo+)
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown Toro (6mo+)
Pinar Del Rio Reserva Limitada Toro (6mo+)
Obsidian Robusto (6mo+)


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

I dunno what the obsession with CBID is I "took a look" a couple of times and the prices were outrages....


----------



## Wallbright

Arizona Dave said:


> Yes, I shop there as well. When they have a weekly or daily special of my liking, I'll stock up.


Another to try is Cigar Auctioneer. They have quite a few auctions that start at set prices but they also have a lot that start at $1. You have to be patient as well as set your shipping to weekly (you can choose any day of the week to ship on) and their shipping is a flat $6.99 fee regardless of how much you purchase. I have gotten boxes of Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles (petit corona size) for $55 a box. It was a rare occasion for that one but great deals can be had regularly. I have had a lot of luck on there.


----------



## Wallbright

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I dunno what the obsession with CBID is I "took a look" a couple of times and the prices were outrages....


You really have to catch the auctions when they first open or be patient. Most guys set their shipping at weekly and check everyday for deals. It takes some looking more so than just a quick glance every now and then.


----------



## alecshawn

I just smoke at most....1 cigar a day or every other day. So, im not into the cheapos. BUT, The El Credito El Perrito is a fine smoke. And at my B&M..they go for...2.25 i believe.
Other than that....the cheapest i do is the Fuente Flor Fina 858 at 4.50 ish and the Padron Delicias around 4.00 ish. Both are VERY VERY good. Alec Bradley has some good smokes around 5.00
I try to do the smoke less smoke better routine. I dont smoke a cigar just to do it. I like to do it when im alone, so one can think and reflect.
So, id rather spend more on top notch smokes and smoke less, than 2 or 3 a day of sticks that just dont cut it for me.
Warmer weather....usually 1 evry other day is fine.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I dunno what the obsession with CBID is I "took a look" a couple of times and the prices were outrages....


The prices get real stupid real fast on Padrons, Fuentes, LP, etc. But you can usually get AJF, Perdomo, PDR, 5 Vegas and many many more for much less than their regular CI prices. Much much less. Every once in a while the bidding gets weird and people pay right about retail, but for the most part I smoke $5 to $8 cigars for $2 to $3 each.


----------



## capttrips

Call me a cigar snob, but I have never smoked a $2 cigar that wasn't mediocre at best. Is there a place in the cigar world for a $2 cigar, certainly, just not in my humidor. If I'm going to spend my money and time on a cigar it has to be worth it. Every cigar I smoke isn't $20, but they are quality cigars that feature a certain complexity I just can't find in an inexpensive stick.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

capttrips said:


> Call me a cigar snob, but I have never smoked a $2 cigar that wasn't mediocre at best. Is there a place in the cigar world for a $2 cigar, certainly, just not in my humidor. If I'm going to spend my money and time on a cigar it has to be worth it. Every cigar I smoke isn't $20, but they are quality cigars that feature a certain complexity I just can't find in an inexpensive stick.


I can relate to this but I have a daily budget and I am still trying to lessen my addiction went from 2 1/2 packs a day to 5 cigars now down to 3 Which am able to smoke premiums all day if I want but I still like to keep a nice stash going... I figure I could smoke your stash in about 2-3 years  So you see the cause for inexpensive sticks... I don't think I will be able to get below 3 cigars a day.. So if I can smoke inexpensive consistent smokes while I work and then on the weekends smoke up some premiums etc then am good.. What I would really like to do is amass a huge collection that I can smoke 3 different cigars a day of premiums or whatever I want... I believe that is my goal... Right now my stash is only 15 boxes or so so I don't have enough variety etc to really rotate between 3 different sticks a day and still maintain a decent stash...


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

capttrips said:


> Call me a cigar snob, but I have never smoked a $2 cigar that wasn't mediocre at best. Is there a place in the cigar world for a $2 cigar, certainly, just not in my humidor. If I'm going to spend my money and time on a cigar it has to be worth it. Every cigar I smoke isn't $20, but they are quality cigars that feature a certain complexity I just can't find in an inexpensive stick.


You are a cigar snob. :dance:


----------



## capttrips

Wicked_Rhube said:


> You are a cigar snob. :dance:


I guess I am, but life is just too short to smoke mediocre cigars.


----------



## Stillinger

I can completely see the desire for an affordable daily smoke if I was smoking two or three a day. My budget probably couldn't take 40-45 dollars a day. I don't smoke that much, so I enjoy good cigars when I do. But I see the desire. I also see the value of something that's better than its cost, although I think this two dollar or under is pretty hard to find a good cigar.


----------



## B-daddy

Wicked_Rhube said:


> The prices get real stupid real fast on Padrons, Fuentes, LP, etc. But you can usually get AJF, Perdomo, PDR, 5 Vegas and many many more for much less than their regular CI prices. Much much less. Every once in a while the bidding gets weird and people pay right about retail, but for the most part I smoke $5 to $8 cigars for $2 to $3 each.


^^^This and I supplement with a couple $8-$10 cigars that I can buy for $5-$7 on cbid (Pepins, Tats, Illusiones, ...). Unless your looking for HTF stuff, I just routinely get better deals there (20-60% off). Plus I think the auction/bidding is kinda fun.


----------



## BKDW

So, are there any other sub $2 cigars that anyone would like to share?

Just trying to keep people on topic....


----------



## B-daddy

BKDW said:


> So, are there any other sub $2 cigars that anyone would like to share?
> 
> Just trying to keep people on topic....


Good point, sorry. Looked back at my purchases over the last few months and pulled each of the sticks I've picked-up for <$2. I consider all of these to be good values and been satisfied with all of these except for the El Mejor Espresso. (I didn't enjoy this one but I've only smoked a couple of those ROTT).

5 vegas gold maduro torpedo $ 1.55 
Cu-Avanna Maduro Toro $ 1.40 
Flor De Oliva Robusto $ 1.25 
Bahia Maduro Panchos $ 0.95 
Nica Libra Diplimatico $ 1.40 
El Mejor Esspresso Toro $ 1.40 
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Toro $ 2.00 
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto $ 1.80 
Gran Habano Azteca El Jaguar $ 1.80 
Cuba Libre One Toro $ 2.00 
El Mejor Emerald Torpedo $ 1.80 
5 Vegas Series A Archetype $ 1.80 
La Vieja Habana Connecticut Chateau Corona $ 1.80 
Blue Label Corona $ 1.00 
Xikar HC Series Connecticut Robusto $ 1.80 
E.P. Carillo New Wave Gran Via (Churchill) $ 2.00


----------



## sychodelix

Nice! Those are pretty much exactly the ones I've been keeping an eye out for on cbid.



B-daddy said:


> Good point, sorry. Looked back at my purchases over the last few months and pulled each of the sticks I've picked-up for <$2. I consider all of these to be good values and been satisfied with all of these except for the El Mejor Espresso. (I didn't enjoy this one but I've only smoked a couple of those ROTT).
> 
> 5 vegas gold maduro torpedo $ 1.55
> Cu-Avanna Maduro Toro $ 1.40
> Flor De Oliva Robusto $ 1.25
> Bahia Maduro Panchos $ 0.95
> Nica Libra Diplimatico $ 1.40
> El Mejor Esspresso Toro $ 1.40
> Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Toro $ 2.00
> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto $ 1.80
> Gran Habano Azteca El Jaguar $ 1.80
> Cuba Libre One Toro $ 2.00
> El Mejor Emerald Torpedo $ 1.80
> 5 Vegas Series A Archetype $ 1.80
> La Vieja Habana Connecticut Chateau Corona $ 1.80
> Blue Label Corona $ 1.00
> Xikar HC Series Connecticut Robusto $ 1.80
> E.P. Carillo New Wave Gran Via (Churchill) $ 2.00


----------



## Gdaddy

There certainly are $2 cigars that are very enjoyable.

For example...Rocky Patel 'Edge' maduro in the B&M will cost you around $6. You can buy the 'Liga A' seconds put them to rest for 6 months and you've got the IDENTICAL cigar for $1.50. That whole line of 'seconds' cigars from Rocky are really good smokes. 
The sungrown and the Olde world reserve or 1990's or the Decade can be smoked ROTT and they are excellent and can be had cheap off C-bid. Again... they are identical to the first run quality cigars being sold for 3 or 4 times that price.

More important than price is determining what your* flavor profile* is. Do you like full flavored/full bodied cigars or do you like medium or mild? I personally like full bodied cigars* so any sample I buy to experiment is in that flavor category.* If your a medium bodied smoker don't waste your money on full bodied smokes no matter how expensive they are. Many folks have wasted their money on an Opus X only to find it to be WAY too strong. They could easily have enjoyed a much less expensive cigar (under $2) MORE than the highly praised Opus.

Knowing your flavor profile preference will at least head you in the right direction in you search and there are plenty of really good sticks for under $2. Happy hunting.


----------



## fiatster

A lot of talk about cbid. I use cibid also, but seem to find a lot of good under $2 deals on the Monstermashup. When you figure 0 shipping cost it's pretty good. I guess that the free shipping deals work out to be a little over $2, but not by much.


----------



## fiatster

I can't really say how great these are only that they haven't killed me yet, but you can get C'est le vie cigars for as little as $30 for 40 of them at CI.


----------



## Big_e

Since we are talking cheap cigars here, the majority of my humidor occupants are Rajis Untimely Demise. These are the bottom of the barrel at CI. Personally, I love these cigars. I noted (smelled) a co-worker smoking one and thought he had a Brickhouse but he told me it was a Raji and I've been buying them ever since. Great aroma for a cheapie and the taste is mild to medium. The flavor is a nice strong coffee flavor.

NOTE: These are the cheapest of CI (97 cents a stick) and a found along with the Don Smiths (not a bad cheapie) and Hesitant Pirates...I wouldn't recommend the Pirates!


----------



## z0diac

Casa de Garcia


----------



## SteveSatch

I looked at those but was afraid to try them. Did you get the regular or sweet? I'm going to give the Casa de Torrent, Casa de Garcia, and Matacan a try if the spend $125 and get X for free is something decent on Thursday.



fiatster said:


> I can't really say how great these are only that they haven't killed me yet, but you can get C'est le vie cigars for as little as $30 for 40 of them at CI.


----------



## SteveSatch

I also want to try the 91 count La Finca ammo box deal for $99, but that's a lot of cigars to commit to before trying one.


----------



## fiatster

I went with the toro naturals.


SteveSatch said:


> I looked at those but was afraid to try them. Did you get the regular or sweet? I'm going to give the Casa de Torrent, Casa de Garcia, and Matacan a try if the spend $125 and get X for free is something decent on Thursday.


----------



## Ky70

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I dunno what the obsession with CBID is I "took a look" a couple of times and the prices were outrages....


90% of my online purchases are from cbid. I don't come close to retail and the prices I pay are always much better than any special available. If you know how cbid works, it is the best option for "saving money" on cigar purchases.

Even when compared to specials on Famous cigars Monster site, I still get better deals on winning cbid auctions


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Ky70 said:


> 90% of my online purchases are from cbid. I don't come close to retail and the prices I pay are always much better than any special available. If you know how cbid works, it is the best option for "saving money" on cigar purchases.
> 
> Even when compared to specials on Famous cigars Monster site, I still get better deals on winning cbid auctions


Well you must really have to watch it because I just did a search on there for Opus and liga and the prices are outrages...


----------



## The Nothing

Don't visit CI after drinking.
oops

Hoping the <$1ea Duques turn out ok. Couldn't find a reference in this thread, so I'll report back.


----------



## yellot00tr

I love the private stock by davidoff. Long filler, but not factory seconds. Coronas are $44 for a box, so like $2.20 a stick on a box, but will be cheaper with coupons to get you to about $2 a stick or less. Mild to medium and awesome for the price


----------



## Arizona Dave

Probably the best $1 a stick I've tried is the new and under-rated Panama Red from CI.....goes for $22 for 25 Churchill's. Trimmings from 601 series, feisty panamanian ligueros.


----------



## Ky70

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Well you must really have to watch it because I just did a search on there for Opus and liga and the prices are outrages...


Certain smokes will be overpriced at cbid...the 2 you mention are on that list.

Thankfully, the smokes I'm after on cbid are not in that group. Generally, the smokes I grab cost $8/$9 per stick retail and around $32-$35 online for a 5pack. I get them cbid for $4/$5 per single and $19-$25 for 5packs.

I won't mention "my" brands by name because I honestly am not looking for more bidders on my favorites. With that in mind, I generally don't reply to the "cbid ain't worth it" threads and as I type I'm wondering why I decided to comment on this thread (lol).


----------



## tswest11

I wish there was a comment section on bids so I could make fun of people that pay $14 + shipping for cigars you can easily get for $7 and free shipping.... Check out Flor de las Antillas latest on Cbid for that scenrio. Great cigar, no doubt, but no point to pay double what they cost when you can easily find elsewhere.

But back to the subject, with a bit of work you can get Gran Habanos Corojo #5 for $2-3 bucks. Under two $$ should be possible if you buy a box. Is it the best? No idea, but its pretty good for the price.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Ky70 said:


> Certain smokes will be overpriced at cbid...the 2 you mention are on that list.
> 
> Thankfully, the smokes I'm after on cbid are not in that group. Generally, the smokes I grab cost $8/$9 per stick retail and around $32-$35 online for a 5pack. I get them cbid for $4/$5 per single and $19-$25 for 5packs.
> 
> I won't mention "my" brands by name because I honestly am not looking for more bidders on my favorites. With that in mind, I generally don't reply to the "cbid ain't worth it" threads and as I type I'm wondering why I decided to comment on this thread (lol).


Great point! There are some that are steals and deals, some are not. BTW, I've mentioned a couple that I liked before on here.....after that the price shot up on CB beyond the retail. The best point is that you don't put down others preferences, which Puff is about vs. the down talking someone else's likes........Just saying everybody has their own tastes, and we all can respect that.


----------



## BKDW

Arizona Dave said:


> Probably the best $1 a stick I've tried is the new and under-rated Panama Red from CI.....goes for $22 for 25 Churchill's. Trimmings from 601 series, feisty panamanian ligueros.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SteveSatch

Today's purchase from CI (average price per cigar $1.12):

Vigilante Corojo Churchill 40 at $49.98 

Casa de Turrent Churchill 40 at $39.00 

Casa de Garcia Churchill Maduro 40 at $51.90 

5 Vegas Torpedo Sampler PROMO: 5 Vegas Torpedo Sampler at free

free shipping


----------



## gahdzila

The Nothing said:


> Don't visit CI after drinking.
> oops
> 
> Hoping the <$1ea Duques turn out ok. Couldn't find a reference in this thread, so I'll report back.


YIKES. Search the forum, there is a review on them here somewhere....maybe about a year or two ago. The reviewer HATED them. I look forward to hearing what you think of them.

Edit - found it - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-po-boy-ii-sampler-review-5.html#post3377705


----------



## The Nothing

yeah, ug. worst case scenario I'll be able to use them to get the fire pit going


----------



## Gdaddy

Man, after a review of that cigar I'd never buy them.


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

Free Cuba maduro's for a buck a piece at CI....


----------



## Primate

J Fuego Origens. You can still snag a 5 pack for 10 bucks once in a while. Cult is also not bad


----------



## SteveSatch

Has anyone tried Mr. B's?


----------



## sychodelix

I did. I wished I hadn't. Not good.

And I smoke almost nothing but cheaper cigars, so it's not because of the price.



SteveSatch said:


> Has anyone tried Mr. B's?


----------



## SteveSatch

sychodelix said:


> I did. I wished I hadn't. Not good.
> 
> And I smoke almost nothing but cheaper cigars, so it's not because of the price.


Thanks for saving me some money!


----------



## jhedrick83

gahdzila said:


> YIKES. Search the forum, there is a review on them here somewhere....maybe about a year or two ago. The reviewer HATED them. I look forward to hearing what you think of them.
> 
> Edit - found it - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-po-boy-ii-sampler-review-5.html#post3377705


My god, thank you so much for finding that link. I took the morning off to do yard work and i'm sitting here relaxing afterwards, enjoying a smoke and dying laughing reading this thread. It's a shame he isn't a community member any more, I'd give him RG every day for taking 15 dog rockets for the team and making it funny as hell.should be a required read for absolute cigar noobs.


----------



## Arizona Dave

You're welcome any time Manny.


----------



## Arizona Dave

SteveSatch said:


> Has anyone tried Mr. B's?


 Yeah, I have....I've written a couple of reviews on them, but it's been a while since I've had one. Under $2, they're pretty good too. The best bang for the buck for FLAVOR has to be Finck's cigar company, I LOVE most of their in house brands with one exception, I don't care for the commerce, but haven't tried the new blend. I prefer the Puritanos and the Lamb's club Cubano the most in the 6x60 sizes, that's just my taste preference. With that said,

Mr. B's are a great one for the buck. I think they originally were a Finck's brand first before they sold them to another distributor.


----------



## B-daddy

jhedrick83 said:


> My god, thank you so much for finding that link. I took the morning off to do yard work and i'm sitting here relaxing afterwards, enjoying a smoke and dying laughing reading this thread. It's a shame he isn't a community member any more, I'd give him RG every day for taking 15 dog rockets for the team and making it funny as hell.should be a required read for absolute cigar noobs.


You know what cracks me up, you should read the "customer reviews" of the Po' Boy II Sampler.

Po' Boy II Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## Arizona Dave

B-daddy said:


> You know what cracks me up, you should read the "customer reviews" of the Po' Boy II Sampler.
> 
> Ha ha ha! :kicknuts::ss:chk:blAll they are is light, smooth Dominicans, and all they do is change the wrapper, and maybe occasional binder or filler. Nothing more or less. I have some in one of my humidors for friends. Those and PDRL I tend not to make fun of people's tastes, because they change with time. I remember tasting for the first time these: Havana Blend - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars They were the first to "change" my pallet. Back then they were closer to a $1 a piece. I knew these were different, I craved the taste. Then bumped up to medium hondurans (Punch, St. Louis Rey) which I like still, up to full bodied like Cohiba, etc....
> If you're into one that tastes great, and knock your socks off look up a 5 pack 6x60's of Flavorata de Nicaragua, ($2 each), Finck's puritano, or the 1893. My all time favorite is either Lamb's Club Cubano or the Puritanos. I'm getting a box or two of the Puritanos at the beginning of the month. If someone else enjoys other brands, great for them!!! I've tried most of them out there, and these just happen to be my favorite all time tastes.:cb


----------



## B-daddy

Arizona Dave said:


> B-daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what cracks me up, you should read the "customer reviews" of the Po' Boy II Sampler.
> 
> Ha ha ha! :kicknuts::ss:chk:blAll they are is light, smooth Dominicans, and all they do is change the wrapper, and maybe occasional binder or filler. Nothing more or less. I have some in one of my humidors for friends. Those and PDRL I tend not to make fun of people's tastes, because they change with time. I remember tasting for the first time these: Havana Blend - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars They were the first to "change" my pallet. Back then they were closer to a $1 a piece. I knew these were different, I craved the taste. Then bumped up to medium hondurans (Punch, St. Louis Rey) which I like still, up to full bodied like Cohiba, etc....
> If you're into one that tastes great, and knock your socks off look up a 5 pack 6x60's of Flavorata de Nicaragua, ($2 each), Finck's puritano, or the 1893. My all time favorite is either Lamb's Club Cubano or the Puritanos. I'm getting a box or two of the Puritanos at the beginning of the month. If someone else enjoys other brands, great for them!!! I've tried most of them out there, and these just happen to be my favorite all time tastes.:cb
> 
> 
> 
> On your recommendation, brother, I'll try them. Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## billybarue

AJ Fernandez Overruns -- AJ Fernandez Overruns - Cigars International
--- it's a crapshoot what AJF cigar you will end up with, but in my view AJ Fernandez is putting out the best cigars in the business right now

Nicaraguan Ligero laced seconds - Nicaraguan Ligero-Laced 2nds - Cigars International

Pick these up on CBID to get you well under your $2/stick. You will be happy with these --- I guarantee.


----------



## Arizona Dave

billybarue said:


> AJ Fernandez Overruns -- AJ Fernandez Overruns - Cigars International
> --- it's a crapshoot what AJF cigar you will end up with, but in my view AJ Fernandez is putting out the best cigars in the business right now
> 
> Nicaraguan Ligero laced seconds - Nicaraguan Ligero-Laced 2nds - Cigars International
> 
> Pick these up on CBID to get you well under your $2/stick. You will be happy with these --- I guarantee.


 AJ does make some good cigars! Haven't tried the ends yet.


----------



## JoeBentley

The Villiger Export Maduro. 1.75, less if you buy them in packs or boxes. Best "bang for your buck" and one of my favorite cigars overall regardless of price.

Great little quick smoke. Dry cured so they make great travel cigars as well.


----------



## SteveSatch

I like these as well. About $45 for a box of 50. The box pressed shape bugs me a little, but taste is good.



JoeBentley said:


> The Villiger Export Maduro. 1.75, less if you buy them in packs or boxes. Best "bang for your buck" and one of my favorite cigars overall regardless of price.
> 
> Great little quick smoke. Dry cured so they make great travel cigars as well.


----------



## JoeBentley

Also maybe not in the spirit of the thread, but I've had good results from getting a bundle of generic no-brand cigars online, which can often be found for about 1-2 bucks each when purchased by bundle, and letting them age. Provided it's pure tobacco with no filler and at least an attempt was made a decent craftsmanship an aged budget cigar can be pretty good.

Last time I did this was a 19.95 bundle of Augusto Reyes Factory second Maduro Robustos. They were smokeable at first, nothing really special but nothing really bad, but after a few months aging in Tupperware with a Bovada pack were very decent, easily equal to a lot of 5-8 dollar cigars.


----------



## Agustin Gamino

Gispert Corona


----------



## marc in nola

chaone said:


> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro is hands down the best when you find them under $2
> *Grand Habano Vintage 2002 is great.*
> The Cuba Libre,on sale, is a super $2 stick.
> 
> Step up to $3 and you have my go to cigar, the Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


Man, you're not kidding. Had my first GHV02 last night and it was fantastic - thanks to your recommendation!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

marc in nola said:


> Man, you're not kidding. Had my first GHV02 last night and it was fantastic - thanks to your recommendation!


I have heard those referred to as "the greatest value in the history of cigars". Might have even been in this thread actually.... I don't like them at all myself, but as a fan of the budget smoke in general I am happy as hell that you found one you like. I hope you find dozens more!


----------



## bandit1

My pick is easy. Famous Value line 100 nics. This is my everday smoke and love the spicy corojo flavor.
A bargain at 1.00 a piece.


----------



## teamgotoil

I like the Thompson Corojo Cubano! $35 a bundle for 25. Works out to $1.40 a stick. I have found that I like them for a daily type smoke. Kinda mellow now. But, I bet with a little age they may pick up on flavor.


----------



## SteveSatch

Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## Nuvolari

Devil's Weed has proven to be a great surprise - damn good smoke for the buck :first:


----------



## Arizona Dave

I like to pick up PDR's Res. Lim. 6x60.....ten packs for $16, not too bad!


----------



## rise

This thread is cool. Tried the Cu-Avana based on a recommendation here and those are tasty liitle smokes 

I can also recommend trying the AJ Fernandez over-runs- for the money they are pretty good smokes.


----------



## Bruck

Some sampler packs are a good way to get sticks in the $2-3 range. I am still burning thru a "double happiness" sampler of 10 2-headed monsters, most of which I just cut into robustos (10" is a lot of cigar for one sitting!). That came to abt $1/stick, and most of them have been pretty good! The only real bad one I've had so far is the one called double happiness. I'll save the other half for one of my son's mentally ill friends when they come over for an impromptu herf


----------



## elvis70

Not sure if this one has been mentioned, but I tried a Trader Jim's yesterday. Was at a B&M for pipe tobacco & saw this for $1.50 and figured what the hell. Nothing fancy, but it was an enjoyable smoke. I will be getting some more!


----------



## madbricky

Great thread! Though for the life of me I can't understand why the killjoy cigar snobs have to weigh in on under $2 when they have more regards for the doggy products they pick up when they walk Fido then what us budget buyers smoke. 
I'm finding great deals on mostly Nicaragua smokes with good construction. Does not matter how good it tastes when I can't smoke it. Matacan clearance #3 is on my do not buy list.15 of 20 from CI just would not draw.
I'm getting a taste for Arganese! Not one has been an issue except uneven burns. Looking forward to trying the maduro.


----------



## BKDW

Those Cuba Libre One's have been smokin' GREAT recently. Amazing what a year's rest can do for a cigar.

The PDR Reserva Limitadas (gold, silver and black band) and the Liga Cubanas (blue) are smoking GREAT....That Abe Flores is really talented.


----------



## madbricky

BKDW said:


> Those Cuba Libre One's have been smokin' GREAT recently. Amazing what a year's rest can do for a cigar.
> 
> The PDR Reserva Limitadas (gold, silver and black band) and the Liga Cubanas (blue) are smoking GREAT....That Abe Flores is really talented.


There has been quite a few votes for PDR on this thread. 
I have a sampler on the way.
I'm wondering about Bahia and some others too.

Dont smoke the Victor Sinclairs, tell all your friends too. The 55 series is really, really bad. I'll buy them up so you dont have to endure 5 country 5 year aged cigars wrapped in Corojo. No need to thank me, I'm just doing my part. 
If you have some dont smoke them, just send them to me for disposal.


----------



## inkNcigars914

I second GHV02, great smoke regardless of price.


----------



## B-daddy

madbricky said:


> ...I'm wondering about Bahia and some others too.


Try that Bahia maduro. Thin fragile wrappers but the flavor and burn are very good. Not a complex smoke but good solid maduro flavors.


----------



## madbricky

B-daddy said:


> Try that Bahia maduro. Thin fragile wrappers but the flavor and burn are very good. Not a complex smoke but good solid maduro flavors.


Now that sounds good! Thanks


----------



## beachbum

Great thread. I tried something called a Don Jose maduro made with Honduran tobacco for $2.00. I thought it was an average smoke. I will give them another try, but not sure if I would go for a pack yet. Decent flavors, though somewhat bland. Smoked all right but was hard to draw in the middle for some reason. Not sure if these were mentioned, because the search wasn't working properly. So many mentioned on here that I want to pick up.


----------



## marc in nola

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I have heard those referred to as "the greatest value in the history of cigars". Might have even been in this thread actually.... I don't like them at all myself, but as a fan of the budget smoke in general I am happy as hell that you found one you like. I hope you find dozens more!


Thanks William - also tried my first Indian Tabac Super Fuertes and those have also been good smokes.


----------



## Jordan23

inkNcigars914 said:


> I second GHV02, great smoke regardless of price.


+1 I enjoy these a lot.


----------



## Regiampiero

I agree with the Grand Habano Vintage 2002. There are a really good smoke that delivers a lot of flavor for the price. 

P.S. Stay away from the Churchill size, I've found them to be much more flat in flavor and draw was suffering. I would stick with the robustos.


----------



## Gdaddy

I just don't see the excitement in the GHV02. I describe them as ...unremarkable. Not really bad but not really good either. For those that like them...great!


----------



## Regiampiero

Gdaddy said:


> I just don't see the excitement in the GHV02. I describe them as ...unremarkable. Not really bad but not really good either. For those that like them...great!


They aren't LP #9 , but they are just one of the best $2 sticks around! This is a thread regarding cheap cigars...isn't it?


----------



## tfkirk

Jose L. Piedra can be had for right around $2 shipping can be expensive. I usually pickup 1 or 2 boxes when I order something else to cut down on shipping costs.


----------



## Bruck

inkNcigars914 said:


> I second GHV02, great smoke regardless of price.


I keep these around for passing out to non-cigar smoking friends - good quality, won't kill them with vitamin N, and won't break the bank. I have one myself once in a while as well. A great value IMHO.


----------



## Strickland

Vigilante Corojos are about a buck a stick at CI right now. Got 20 robustos on a whim. Ordering more today...


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Strickland said:


> Vigilante Corojos are about a buck a stick at CI right now. Got 20 robustos on a whim. Ordering more today...


I think these are pretty good also. I got a 5er from cbid and liked em enough to get 20 more (for $10).


----------



## nail bender

I received a perdomo slow aged in a sampler. Ordered a bundle the next day, great smoke.
if you enjoy a very mellow, buttery smoke the1876 is a can't miss, and they're on sale 50
for 50$. Just got a bundle of vigilantes today. Only tried 1 so far so good, gonna let em age
awhile see what happens.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Get some of these; you won't be disappointed: Havana Blend Seconds - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


----------



## Low Down

Don't know if it has been mentioned or not, but a while back I bought a 20 bundle of Augusto Reyes Navegador Robusto... $14.99 from FSS. Not a bad smoke for $0.75/stick.

And during the same order I bought a 20 bundle of Famous 365 Robusto for $19.99 (and rated higher than the A.R.)... I can't choke one down to save my life. The draw is horrible, and they taste bitter. 

Of course, YMMV.


----------



## JABECmfg

Glad to see so much input on this thread. While I can relate to the "if you're going to smoke, smoke something high quality" crowd, I can also relate to the need for an affordable everyday smoke - in fact, I think that the occasional "mediocre" smoke makes me appreciate my fancier sticks even more.

One of my standard go-to cigars is the Punch Elite (both EMS and maduro), but at $55 per box of 25, that's $2.20 per stick, above the $2 limit of this thread. The Super Premium 2nds from CI, however, are the same thing minus labels, and can be had in various sizes for under $2 each.

Lots of decent sticks mentioned on this thread so far, and I'm looking forward to trying the GHV02, some more PDRs, and the Panama Red after all the positives I've seen here.

I tend to enjoy the cheaper sticks much more when it's warm out than during the winter months - I suspect it's because I smoke less in the winter and therefore want a better smoke when I do, but I also wonder if it's because summertime activities lend themselves to puffing socially and/or mindlessly without really paying much attention to the finer aspects of my smoke. Does anyone else get this seasonal change in tastes too, or is it just me?


----------



## Matt1951

Nestor Reserve from CI is an excellent $2 cigar.


----------



## 262 Fan

What do you guys think about the Pinar del Rio Value Line? I've heard a lot of good things about the regular PDR's but nothing about their value line. Thompson has a 20 stick variety sampler of these right now for $20. Thoughts?


----------



## Arizona Dave

262 Fan said:


> What do you guys think about the Pinar del Rio Value Line? I've heard a lot of good things about the regular PDR's but nothing about their value line. Thompson has a 20 stick variety sampler of these right now for $20. Thoughts?


I personally have never tried the value line, especially since I can get the 1st line near that price on Cigar Bid. I get the PDR reserva limited 6x60's in the 10 pack for about $16 there. All I can say is try them for yourself, and if you like them, get them! I'm personally waiting on a Finck's order where I picked up some on one of their weekly specials. Some Havana Blend and others in a sampler of 20 for $30. I have plenty of PDR's in a couple of my humidors that'll last me for quite a while. Ooh, I noticed that Thompson does have the green label of Flor de Gonzales: 25 for $25. I prefer the Torpedos on this brand. Great price considering other outlets. I haven't had to many from Thompsons, but one that stood out to me was the Fat Boys, but now their price puts it out of the $2 range.


----------



## 262 Fan

Thanks for the info, Dave. I have yet to try any of the PDR's. I'm looking forward to the exploration.


----------



## Arizona Dave

262 Fan said:


> Thanks for the info, Dave. I have yet to try any of the PDR's. I'm looking forward to the exploration.


 You're welcome Jeff. You could try some of the samplers on Cigar bid, I liked the Oscuro, Corojo, and was pleasantly surprised with the regular conneticut wrapper too. Happy hunting!


----------



## B.mamba89

Florida due Olivia is a good cheap smoke.


----------



## Arizona Dave

B.mamba89 said:


> Florida due Olivia is a good cheap smoke.


 Hmm, never heard of it. Must be fairly new?


----------



## 262 Fan

Looking at Cigar Bid, I haven't really run into "the steals" like I've seen talked about. At least, not any that are all that mch better than just buying straight from CI. Am I just not looking in the right places? Or being impatient?


----------



## jhedrick83

262 Fan said:


> Looking at Cigar Bid, I haven't really run into "the steals" like I've seen talked about. Am I just not looking in the right places? Or being impatient?


It takes a lot of patience, sometimes the only steals are in the Large Lot Auctions they do or Freefall.


----------



## 262 Fan

Okay, thanks Jesse. I'm still figuring a lot of this out. I guess that it's possible my expectations as far as the prices I'm hoping to get could be unrealistic as well.


----------



## The Nothing

i recently grabbed an Arganese Connecticut from a local B&M just to give it a try. They also have a Maduro and Habano wrappers as well. The Conneticut is fairly mild and I'd like to try the others for something fuller flavored (the maduro is touted as medium, while the habano is medium-full)

The Connecticut was firmly packed. I might have ended up cutting it after trying a punch and found it too firm of draw. Flavors were somewhat sweet, tobacco. There was not a whole lot of flavor evolution through the stick, but it was still quite enjoyable. I think I might even have another one in my tupperdor. 

with a price under $2 each, I was impressed enough with the one stick that I might consider buying bundles of the other varieties.


----------



## jhedrick83

It also depends on what you are looking for, usually the HTF cigars will be overpriced on CBID. Also always look out for Cigarmonster . com.


----------



## Arizona Dave

:cb:cb:cbThere's a special going on at my favorite cigar store with at least 3 of, are on my favorites list. I'm picking up a pack. It ends Monday:






http://www.finckcigarcompany.com/products/group/category/fdms :chk:ss:ss:ss (at Finck's Cigar Company)

Also, there's a Poncho Garcia Sweet Maduro Toro 10 pk for $14.95


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

B.mamba89 said:


> Florida due Olivia is a good cheap smoke.


Awesome! Auto-correct gone wild...


----------



## StogieJim

262 Fan said:


> Okay, thanks Jesse. I'm still figuring a lot of this out. I guess that it's possible my expectations as far as the prices I'm hoping to get could be unrealistic as well.


FreeFall


----------



## Arizona Dave

StogieJim said:


> FreeFall


Free Fall is great if you don't have a lot of time to keep up with bidding. The best deals are mid week, Superbowl sunday, playoff games, and right after holidays for bidding. For those days, deals are to be made


----------



## StogieJim

Arizona Dave said:


> Free Fall is great if you don't have a lot of time to keep up with bidding. The best deals are mid week, Superbowl sunday, playoff games, and right after holidays for bidding. For those days, deals are to be made


Oh yea, I score HUGE around holiday time!


----------



## BMPstaff

Tony Alvarez Habano
Sancho Panza Double Maduro
GH2002
J. Fuego Origien Originals
PDR Oscuro


----------



## teamgotoil

I am still liking the Thompson Corojo Cubano... $1.40 per stick.


----------



## BlueDevil07

+1 for Bahia Maduro & Nica Libre


----------



## StogieJim

Yea Nica Libre is good stuff. Poor mans Padron I tell ya!!


----------



## BlueDevil07

StogieJim said:


> Yea Nica Libre is good stuff. Poor mans Padron I tell ya!!


Mine have been in the humi for a couple of weeks now. Do you have an idea of how long they should age before getting really good?


----------



## Arizona Dave

I haven't seen too many baccarat out here, but there's a sale at Finck's for Diamonback Nicaraguans that may fit the bill better, under $2


----------



## Passprotection

I'm sure it's been mentioned, but for me Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and 5 Vegas Classic. I keep the two of them and some 5 Vegas Golds around for friends that don't frequent smoking and they really enjoy them.


----------



## The Nothing

There's another thread for $3 cigars that I pooled together today. I searched out CI, FSS, JR and Johnson for pricing and made a spreadsheet out of it. I purposely left out the devil site because you really don't know what you're going to get there. Yes, there are a lot of great deals, but they are never guaranteed. I also left out any special sale pricing.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhK-AZN4D_3zdG95LUlVVlFiVVNDSGhCQTlYVUdVYUE&usp=sharing

You can check out and add your sticks to the spreadsheet by following the link above. There were a number of sticks from the thread that I had to cut because they no longer made the price ceiling. If I find myself with some time tomorrow, I'll try to add as many of the sticks mentioned in this thread too (i'm a stay at home dad, I find myself with some time to kill).


----------



## B-daddy

BlueDevil07 said:


> Mine have been in the humi for a couple of weeks now. Do you have an idea of how long they should age before getting really good?


I've enjoyed them ROTT but, ideally, wait 1-2 months at 65%.


----------



## teamgotoil

I recently picked up 2 fivers of 5 Vegas Cask Strength on cbid for 3 bucks per 5. Never tried them before and I really liked them. Will continue getting them as long as I can catch the deals...


----------



## CopGTP

Wow, Ive tried Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and 5 Vegas Classic, but none of the others!! I suppose I've been stuck in the $7-$15 range!! I have to go through this post again and write some of these down!


----------



## Tat2demon

My current favorite $2 are the Flor de Oliva line. Not complex but pretty good.


----------



## familystone

The Nothing said:


> There's another thread for $3 cigars that I pooled together today. I searched out CI, FSS, JR and Johnson for pricing and made a spreadsheet out of it. I purposely left out the devil site because you really don't know what you're going to get there. Yes, there are a lot of great deals, but they are never guaranteed. I also left out any special sale pricing.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhK-AZN4D_3zdG95LUlVVlFiVVNDSGhCQTlYVUdVYUE&usp=sharing
> 
> You can check out and add your sticks to the spreadsheet by following the link above. There were a number of sticks from the thread that I had to cut because they no longer made the price ceiling. If I find myself with some time tomorrow, I'll try to add as many of the sticks mentioned in this thread too (i'm a stay at home dad, I find myself with some time to kill).


Thanks for all the work you're doing. It really helps me out a lot.


----------



## joegalvanized

They retail for more, but I grabbed some singles of Pinar Del Rio for $1 on Cbid the other day. Can't beat this stick for the price.


----------



## Arizona Dave

They're pretty decent for the price. I stopped announcing what I got them for, because there was too much competition after that, ha ha.


----------



## Bruck

I discovered a good pass-around bundle stick that I rather enjoy - Cabo Classic. Anyone around here tried one?


----------



## Arizona Dave

Bruck said:


> I discovered a good pass-around bundle stick that I rather enjoy - Cabo Classic. Anyone around here tried one?


No, I haven't. Aren't those over at BCP?

One of my favorite $2 stick is Jose' Melendi Toros. They're nice and pre-aged for 3+ yrs.


----------



## Bruck

Arizona Dave said:


> No, I haven't. Aren't those over at BCP?
> 
> One of my favorite $2 stick is Jose' Melendi Toros. They're nice and pre-aged for 3+ yrs.


I've only seen them for sale online at Factory Direct Cigars:

Cabo Classic: Factory Direct Cigars

I'm traveling at the moment but when I get home I'm planning on ordering a bundle.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Bruck said:


> I've only seen them for sale online at Factory Direct Cigars:
> 
> Cabo Classic: Factory Direct Cigars
> 
> I'm traveling at the moment but when I get home I'm planning on ordering a bundle.


Very Interesting, I've found two new places to check out now between your link, and a humidor link from someone on this page. FYI the Jose' Melindi's are on Finck's cigar company's page.

Bruck (Bruce), thanks for the link!:cb:tu:ss


----------



## Favvers

Tat2demon said:


> My current favorite $2 are the Flor de Oliva line. Not complex but pretty good.


With you there. I've nearly finished a bundle of Flor de Oliva maduro torpedoes and it's a pretty good smoke. As you say, not complex, but they have plenty of flavour.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just wondering, has anyone tried the Calle Ocho yet?


----------



## Arizona Dave

A few great deals out there I thought I'd share:

Diamondback: Diamondback Sweet-Tipped - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars

Texas Smokers, 100 for $64.95: Texas Smokers Clearance - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars

Cuba Libre, 20 for $30, 1 day only: http://www.cigarsinternational.com/specials/1-day-deal/

Gran Habano G.A.R. Opium: http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1543888


----------



## SteveSatch

Arizona Dave said:


> ]
> 
> Texas Smokers, 100 for $64.95: Texas Smokers Clearance - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars
> 
> How are those Texas Smokers?


----------



## Arizona Dave

SteveSatch said:


> Arizona Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Texas Smokers, 100 for $64.95: Texas Smokers Clearance - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars
> 
> How are those Texas Smokers?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had them before. The tobacco is usually very good, haven't had a bad one yet from them. In this particular case, the wrapper is Connecticut Broadleaf, the binder is Sumatran which is usually a little spice, and the mix is usually a mild-medium blend Nicaraguan with a lot of flavor.
Click to expand...


----------



## ColNostro

If we're discussing Finck, I also highly recommend the Travis Clubs, particularly the maduro ones. Also, the Smokers' Choice seconds are inexpensive and all-tobacco. As far as the Nuway binder stuff, I've had good luck with the Sam Houston.


----------



## Arizona Dave

ColNostro said:


> If we're discussing Finck, I also highly recommend the Travis Clubs, particularly the maduro ones. Also, the Smokers' Choice seconds are inexpensive and all-tobacco. As far as the Nuway binder stuff, I've had good luck with the Sam Houston.


 I'm pretty sure these Perfecto's are Travis Clubs.....it's about that time of the year where they move them before winter. (personal observation over the years). BUT, they are probably not the maduros.....NO nuway binder in this batch, it says Sumatra.
Smoker's choice can be better, the Churchills are only a buck a stick too.


----------



## SteveSatch

None of those Travis Club are exactly 5.25 by 52. The Senators are 5.1875 X 52


----------



## Arizona Dave

SteveSatch said:


> None of those Travis Club are exactly 5.25 by 52. The Senators are 5.1875 X 52


Travis Club Family Blend - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars

*This one is......*


----------



## SteveSatch

I was looking at the Travis Club Classic trying to match the size with the Texas Smokers. I didn't even look at the Travis Club Family blend due the the more expensive price. Good catch. The classic are mixed filler and the family club are long filler. The seconds sure match the same and shape and the Texas Smokers say they can be seconds of any of their blends so I think you're right that these are Travis Club Family blend perfectos. Wish they were maduro but I can live with natural. I gambled they are the long filler family blend and bought 200 : ) Shipping was $8 if I bought 100 or 200 so I took a chance.
Thanks for the post. I had stopped receiving e-mails from Fink's.
Steve


----------



## SteveSatch

If anyone orders the Fink's Texas Smokers and has an idea what they are after they arrive and are smoked please let me know. I've never had any of Fink's cigars so I wouldn't have any idea after trying them what they are seconds of.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tnlawyer

I recently scored a few 20 pack samplers of the Kinky Friedman cigars for $25 each. The samplers came with 5 Utopians, 5 Kinkycristos, 5 Texas *******, and 5 Governors. I smoked one of the Governors last night and was very pleased. I think the regular retail is much higher on these cigars...not sure why they went so low, but I'll buy more of them if I can.


----------



## fiatster

I've had a few of the Texas ******* and found them very tight on the draw. So much so that I had to toss 2 of them. I would be interested to hear how you feel about them. I still have a few left. 


tnlawyer said:


> I recently scored a few 20 pack samplers of the Kinky Friedman cigars for $25 each. The samplers came with 5 Utopians, 5 Kinkycristos, 5 Texas *******, and 5 Governors. I smoked one of the Governors last night and was very pleased. I think the regular retail is much higher on these cigars...not sure why they went so low, but I'll buy more of them if I can.


----------



## TattoosandCigars

I'm a big fan of AJ Fernandez fresh-rolled coronas from Cigar[dot]com as well as Gran Habano Azteca Fuertes, personally.


----------



## tnlawyer

fiatster said:


> I've had a few of the Texas ******* and found them very tight on the draw. So much so that I had to toss 2 of them. I would be interested to hear how you feel about them. I still have a few left.


I'll fire one up sometime this week and let you know. The draw on the Governor was perfect.


----------



## fiatster

Gary Double Habano is not bad. 
Search - Cigars International


----------



## Arizona Dave

fiatster said:


> Gary Double Habano is not bad.
> Search - Cigars International


I actually like those! Mike, I'm sure the "Gary" was a typo, lol, and you meant Garo? I found it to be very chocolatey, straight forward, but decent flavor for the price.


----------



## fiatster

Yep, Garo it is Dave.


Arizona Dave said:


> I actually like those! Mike, I'm sure the "Gary" was a typo, lol, and you meant Garo? I found it to be very chocolatey, straight forward, but decent flavor for the price.


----------



## Arizona Dave

fiatster said:


> Yep, Garo it is Dave.


Maybe they should name cigars off of American names.....:ask::smoke2:


----------



## JustinThyme

The best sticks under $2 are the premiums you get at auction.


----------



## Arizona Dave

JustinThyme said:


> The best sticks under $2 are the premiums you get at auction.


I've had pretty good luck at the auction definitely. It just takes patience to get them at the right price. Many of the grown puffer fish here on Puff know what they go for at Retail/Sale, and usually don't budge from just under the price, which is the wise place to be. Some people get carried away, but it's good for business none-the-less.

Good comment Rob!


----------



## JustinThyme

Arizona Dave said:


> I've had pretty good luck at the auction definitely. It just takes patience to get them at the right price. Many of the grown puffer fish here on Puff know what they go for at Retail/Sale, and usually don't budge from just under the price, which is the wise place to be. Some people get carried away, but it's good for business none-the-less.
> 
> Good comment Rob!


Yes patience and the willingness to not bid more just because someone is driving the price up. Just wait and the same item will be back around. Also dont place a bid until its getting close to closing. If you bid too early and people see activity for whatever reason they jump on it just to make sure you don't get a good deal. If I see something Im looking for I put it on the watch list and just see what it does. A good 50% of the time I don't even bother bidding, mostly top shelf stuff that you see that gets close to retail a week out.

If I see something and dont know what the retail is I check before placing a bid.


----------



## BKDW

Arizona Dave said:


> Just wondering, has anyone tried the Calle Ocho yet?


Yes, very harsh and not that complex. maybe I got a bad batch--and this was after two years of rest.

Wouldn't go out of my way for them.


----------



## BKDW

I wish I had grabbed up more of San Miguel when I had the chance.....didn't know they were going to be this good after a year's rest.

They had been going for around 2 a stick.


----------



## madbricky

B-daddy said:


> I've enjoyed them ROTT but, ideally, wait 1-2 months at 65%.


Regarding these Nica Libre I have it on good authority that the least amount of aging is 6 months. The Wicked Rhube ( William ) sent me some a while back that had a good bit of time on them. The wrapper was smooth and oily being darker than original. The flavor was also a bit more concentrated than just Nica. with distinctive chocolate and good spice. Very much like Padron. I have one left like that and a box with a June 2013 date waiting till March 2014 or when it goes from fuzzy textured to smooth and oily. Its worth the wait considering the transformation.


----------



## fiatster

I have had good luck with Blue Label. They can be had pretty cheap either retail or on auction. I have tried the B2 version, but prefer the regular Blue Label better.


----------



## Arizona Dave

BKDW said:


> Yes, very harsh and not that complex. maybe I got a bad batch--and this was after two years of rest.
> 
> Wouldn't go out of my way for them.


Thanks Manny. I know we've heard this before "but the description sounded so good". I think I'd rather go after some other ones that I know taste good.


----------



## Arizona Dave

fiatster said:


> I have had good luck with Blue Label. They can be had pretty cheap either retail or on auction. I have tried the B2 version, but prefer the regular Blue Label better.


Mike, they're on my watch list now, along with others. I watch what they go for, then compare to retail before I put in a bid. I think I remember you saying that these were good. Another I think I'd like to try the Bahia Trinidad. Does anyone know about this one?


----------



## Arizona Dave

BKDW said:


> I wish I had grabbed up more of San Miguel when I had the chance.....didn't know they were going to be this good after a year's rest.
> 
> They had been going for around 2 a stick.


Manny, they have some more of those out there right now.


----------



## fiatster

Dave, I've never had the Bahia Trinidad, but did have a few other Bahia (can't remember which ones). I didn't care for them. It was quite awhile ago so I don't remember exactly why. 
BTW, I see you're from Phoenix. I have family in Tucson and when I visit I like to take a day trip to Tupac. There is a great little cigar joint there. I think it's called Grumpy ****** Fine Cigars. Love sitting outside the place and enjoying a stick while my wife visits some of the great shops there. If you're ever in the area, you should check out the place. 


Arizona Dave said:


> Mike, they're on my watch list now, along with others. I watch what they go for, then compare to retail before I put in a bid. I think I remember you saying that these were good. Another I think I'd like to try the Bahia Trinidad. Does anyone know about this one?


----------



## Arizona Dave

fiatster said:


> Dave, I've never had the Bahia Trinidad, but did have a few other Bahia (can't remember which ones). I didn't care for them. It was quite awhile ago so I don't remember exactly why.
> BTW, I see you're from Phoenix. I have family in Tucson and when I visit I like to take a day trip to Tupac. There is a great little cigar joint there. I think it's called Grumpy ****** Fine Cigars. Love sitting outside the place and enjoying a stick while my wife visits some of the great shops there. If you're ever in the area, you should check out the place.


I just might do that! Well, I probably won't buy the Bahia then. In the past I've found a few gems in this price range that have went on to higher prices, or can only be found in smaller shops than the big 5. Some of them graduated to boxes and $80+ price tags, so I'm always hoping I'll find another. What's surprising me lately, is some true and tried labels are now coming down into this price range from years gone by.


----------



## madbricky

The Bahia maduro ain't half bad and the mild one is decent too. Compared to the 5 Vegas gold maduro they are great.


----------



## beercritic

Just had an Oba Oba maduro with 8 or 9 months rest. Got pretty good. Over two hours on a robusto sized stick.


----------



## Arizona Dave

beercritic said:


> Just had an Oba Oba maduro with 8 or 9 months rest. Got pretty good. Over two hours on a robusto sized stick.


 Hmmm.......I've wondered about those before, but never pulled the trigger on buying them.


----------



## ezred

I keep Oba Oba in my vault almost constantly. The Torpedo shape is my favorite and they smoke very well. I'm not going to smoke a higher priced stick every day, but I am going to smoke every day. I don't think you would be disappointed with these.


----------



## Arizona Dave

ezred said:


> I keep Oba Oba in my vault almost constantly. The Torpedo shape is my favorite and they smoke very well. I'm not going to smoke a higher priced stick every day, but I am going to smoke every day. I don't think you would be disappointed with these.


 I'll add some and let them rest for a while, thanks.

These are good! Especially for a Premium under $2: Diamondback Sweet-Tipped - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


----------



## RTChallenger13

beercritic said:


> Just had an Oba Oba maduro with 8 or 9 months rest. Got pretty good. Over two hours on a robusto sized stick.


Those are much better than the Bahia maduro in my experience. I didn't care for dyes leeching onto my lips or fingers from the Bahias.


----------



## Arizona Dave

RTChallenger13 said:


> Those are much better than the Bahia maduro in my experience. I didn't care for dyes leeching onto my lips or fingers from the Bahias.


Good thing I've never tried the Bahias.
I see the Punch London Club at Thompson comes with a free desk humi, 25 for $47. Never have ordered there before, er um until today. That's under the $2 a cigar for this page. Punch and St. Luis Rey ROCK!!!


----------



## baust55

I just bought a bundle of 20 La Perla Habana Black Pearl Oro $39.95 FREE S&H at cigar.com ANY OF YOU smoked this cigar befor ?

Discription in add.


> The smooth, Habano wrapper looked good enough and I needed a cigar to start the morning. Big mistake. This beauty is a flavor bomb. The full-bodied Nicaraguan blend hits you with a blast of pepper right up front and is eerily similar to a Pepin blend. As the spice subsides, the blend settles into a hearty concoction of espresso, leather, and earth with the subtle hints if spice appearing again on the finish. Frankly, I'm shocked. The blend is legit, flavorful


La Perla Mazos Ship FREE - Cigar.com


----------



## B-daddy

baust55 said:


> I just bought a bundle of 20 La Perla Habana Black Pearl Oro $39.95 FREE S&H at cigar.com ANY OF YOU smoked this cigar befor ?
> 
> Discription in add.
> 
> La Perla Mazos Ship FREE - Cigar.com
> 
> View attachment 46222


I've smoked about a dozen of them. They are good not great. My biggest complaint is inconsistency. Most are good but every third or fourth one was pretty harsh; bitter burnt flavors. For the price though, not bad.


----------



## baust55

Thanks for the Info B-daddy .

I will age them at 65% RH for a few months before I try the first one .

AUSTIN


----------



## B-daddy

RTChallenger13 said:


> Those are much better than the Bahia maduro in my experience. I didn't care for dyes leeching onto my lips or fingers from the Bahias.


Really? I've been through a few bundles of the Bahia Maduros and I've never noticed any dye leeching. In fact, I used to sit at my desk and "chew" on a Bahia maduro for hours. Understandable, they'd end up a chewed-up mess but never had any dye on my lips or fingers. My only complaint about these is that the wrapper is very thin and fragile. That said, they are still one of my "go to" bundle sticks. Flavors are soft mild and chocolatey. Never any harshness and alway burn well. But hey, to each their own, brother.


----------



## madbricky

I picked up an fiver of Gold White Label a while back. Let them rest for a spell. Everything seemed good to go. Nice aged flavors and what not, definitely tasting better than $2.20 a stick. Burn was wonky, the other three need a good nap, like into next year around March.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Just to try, I recently purchased a $5 5-pack of Felipe Dominicana robustos on cbid and was really impressed. I see them today on CI marked down $10 to $29.99 for 20 but they are backordered, so others must like 'em too. TCB


----------



## Arizona Dave

Had an el major last friday only after a month's rest. I thought it was decent for under $2, I'm going to let the others rest. I had a Nub Cameroon today, excellent!


----------



## madbricky

Ive heard good things about Garo Double maduro. Would prefer to try before buy though. I have three other bundles that made it as far as the target range. Winners like Fonseca overuns, A Mexican gar and some PDR Fubars. Blasted them into fertilizer particles with the 12er.


----------



## fiatster

I like Blue Label. Very cheap and so far have been consistent. Nice easy draw. I tried the Blue Label 2 but didn't like them very much.


----------



## usafvet509

Bear in mind this is from a newb, but... Under $2... CI knockoff macanudo, Arganese connecticut, Bahia Blu


----------



## meatcake

La Estrella Cubana fubar fuerte are really tasty coronas and you can pick up a wheel of 30 for $28 or less. I have gotten them as low as $19 a wheel on cbid.


----------



## ehk

JLPs


----------



## madmarvcr

i just won a 10 cigar best of Pinar Del Rio sampler on Auctioneer for $20. I am looking forward to trying these out


----------



## ehk

quintero y hermano


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

madmarvcr said:


> i just won a 10 cigar best of Pinar Del Rio sampler on Auctioneer for $20. I am looking forward to trying these out


PDRs are pretty nice smokes, I've won the 10 pack sampler on cbid at $13, and the 5pack for $7 regularly.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Wicked_Rhube said:


> PDRs are pretty nice smokes, I've won the 10 pack sampler on cbid at $13, and the 5pack for $7 regularly.


I agree, you really can't go wrong with Pinar del Rio, especially on Cigar Bid. Two sleepers that you can sometimes snag are Gurkha Black Dragon and the Shaggy Foot. Haven't tried the Vintage yet, so the jury's still out. El major is decent, but not as good as PDR. Also, Finck cigars like Little Joe's (sweet maduro, Fuma's (if you like spicy), Havana blend 2nds, which have sweet maduro wrappers, Jose' Melendi Toros (the best balanced maduro), Pancho Garcia sweet Maduro, and Texas Gold. The Lamb's Club seconds are best for a smooth, really Creamy mix, Flavorita de Nicaragua are a Full bodied Nicaraguan that is the best with some pepper, but extremely flavorful. My Favorite two are the Lamb's Club Cubano and the Puritano, but they both are more $$$. For a $1 a piece are the Dominican Segundo's, which are big sized Dominicans. Finck Exclusives - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


----------



## Gdaddy

Arizona Dave said:


> I agree, you really can't go wrong with Pinar del Rio, especially on Cigar Bid. Two sleepers that you can sometimes snag are Gurkha Black Dragon and the Shaggy Foot. Haven't tried the Vintage yet, so the jury's still out. El major is decent, but not as good as PDR. Also, Finck cigars like Little Joe's (sweet maduro, Fuma's (if you like spicy), Havana blend 2nds, which have sweet maduro wrappers, Jose' Melendi Toros (the best balanced maduro), Pancho Garcia sweet Maduro, and Texas Gold. The Lamb's Club seconds are best for a smooth, really Creamy mix, Flavorita de Nicaragua are a Full bodied Nicaraguan that is the best with some pepper, but extremely flavorful. My Favorite two are the Lamb's Club Cubano and the Puritano, but they both are more $$$. For a $1 a piece are the Dominican Segundo's, which are big sized Dominicans. Finck Exclusives - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


I'm going to try your two favorites suggested. Do you get the Lambs club seconds? Are these the Lambs club cubano you're talking about as your favorite?


----------



## Arizona Dave

Gdaddy said:


> I'm going to try your two favorites suggested. Do you get the Lambs club seconds? Are these the Lambs club cubano you're talking about as your favorite?


No, not exactly. They are regular Lambs Club, creamy, but good. The best way to try the Lamb's Club Cubano - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars is the 5 pk. of the 6 x 60, but I buy the box (I'm out, need to re-order).


----------



## ldman

As a new cigar smoker who has tried several variety packs.... I have found the "Gurkha Master select aged" to be excellent mild cigars... show me some more like this cigar and I will buy them for storage.


----------



## Arizona Dave

ldman said:


> As a new cigar smoker who has tried several variety packs.... I have found the "Gurkha Master select aged" to be excellent mild cigars... show me some more like this cigar and I will buy them for storage.


 Tell ya' what, I have a Master select aged (Gurkha) in my humi, I'll smoke one and get back to you later today. Umm, just checked, and don't have it. Only "Shaggy foot', crest, and Centurian, haven't tried the later two (unless I did a review for one).
I'd recommend this, it has both the lambs club (real creamy, especially after a month on cedar), and the Lamb's Club Cubano, my favorite: http://www.finckcigarcompany.com/products/group/category/Lambs_Club_Sampler


----------



## BKDW

Arizona Dave said:


> I agree, you really can't go wrong with Pinar del Rio, especially on Cigar Bid. Two sleepers that you can sometimes snag are Gurkha Black Dragon and the Shaggy Foot. Haven't tried the Vintage yet, so the jury's still out. El major is decent, but not as good as PDR. Also, Finck cigars like Little Joe's (sweet maduro, Fuma's (if you like spicy), Havana blend 2nds, which have sweet maduro wrappers, Jose' Melendi Toros (the best balanced maduro), Pancho Garcia sweet Maduro, and Texas Gold. The Lamb's Club seconds are best for a smooth, really Creamy mix, Flavorita de Nicaragua are a Full bodied Nicaraguan that is the best with some pepper, but extremely flavorful. My Favorite two are the Lamb's Club Cubano and the Puritano, but they both are more $$$. For a $1 a piece are the Dominican Segundo's, which are big sized Dominicans. Finck Exclusives - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


Good stuff...

Those PDR Sungrowns are pretty good after 16 months rest....They have a lot of character.

Finck's has some pretty good house blends. Janet (Damselnotindistress) got me into Finck's--love that Havana Blend. I have been downing a bundle a month-- I can't stop smoking them. Maybe there is really ISOM tobacco in them--I don't know how else they get that flavor profile. 
They need no rest too-- I have been popping them as soon as the UPS man hands them to me!

Believe it or not, Manuel Quesada blends the Lamb's Club. They are extremely good.

I have to try the other house blends. Next delivery from them will be Favorita de Nicaragua and of course more Havana Blend!


----------



## Arizona Dave

BKDW said:


> Good stuff...
> 
> Those PDR Sungrowns are pretty good after 16 months rest....They have a lot of character.
> 
> Finck's has some pretty good house blends. Janet (Damselnotindistress) got me into Finck's--love that Havana Blend. I have been downing a bundle a month-- I can't stop smoking them. Maybe there is really ISOM tobacco in them--I don't know how else they get that flavor profile.
> They need no rest too-- I have been popping them as soon as the UPS man hands them to me!
> 
> Believe it or not, Manuel Quesada blends the Lamb's Club. They are extremely good.
> 
> I have to try the other house blends. Next delivery from them will be Favorita de Nicaragua and of course more Havana Blend!


You might want to let the Nicaraguans rest a bit, lol. They have pepper, but not nasty black pepper like so many others at CB. Cleaned out my sinus with one puff! BUT, it has a favorable full bodied taste. The Havana blend, especially the Churchills and doubloons have the most havana in them that I've tried. Yes they ARE addicting, I'm out and craving some currently. The seconds (HB) are well under $2, but worth every penny.

With all that said, I still order at CB AND Fincks.
I've noticed your taste buds are similar to mine Manny, so if you find any I haven't tried yet, let me know!!!

PS: You're right, Manuel Quesada does blend the Lambs Club. Last time I had them in they had plenty of rest on them, and were quite creamy (even straight out of the box). You might want to try the "Jose' Melindi", they have another flavor I crave. $2 for Toros.


----------



## Gdaddy

You guys sold me!!

Just ordered the 1893, Puratanos and the Lambs Club cubano. Got a 5 pack of each. Can't wait to try them. Thanks guys.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Gdaddy said:


> You guys sold me!!
> 
> Just ordered the 1893, Puratanos and the Lambs Club cubano. Got a 5 pack of each. Can't wait to try them. Thanks guys.


 Excellent choice!


----------



## Frodo

BKDW said:


> Those PDR Sungrowns are pretty good after 16 months rest....They have a lot of character.


+1!!


----------



## CigarInspector

I never found these under two dollars, but I have bought them for two dollars several times. My favorite low budget cigar is the J. Fuego Sangre de Toro. It is also the ugliest cigars in my humidor.

The wrapper has more veins than my other cigars. The overall appearance is below par for cigars I normally purchase. On the opposite side, the flavor is a strong contender against most $5 to $7 cigars I purchase. A good blend of natural tobacco, earthy tones, a touch of pepper, and a little leather tossed into the mix. It is rich flavor. You are not going to walk away from the cigar wondering if you smoked a good cigar or not. You will get a full-bodied cigar smoke. 

It just proves, great taste and great appearance do not always go hand-in-hand. This cigar is ugly, but a nice smoke.


----------



## Arizona Dave

BKDW said:


> Good stuff...
> 
> Those PDR Sungrowns are pretty good after 16 months rest....They have a lot of character.
> 
> Finck's has some pretty good house blends. Janet (Damselnotindistress) got me into Finck's--love that Havana Blend. I have been downing a bundle a month-- I can't stop smoking them. Maybe there is really ISOM tobacco in them--I don't know how else they get that flavor profile.
> They need no rest too-- I have been popping them as soon as the UPS man hands them to me!
> 
> Believe it or not, Manuel Quesada blends the Lamb's Club. They are extremely good.
> 
> I have to try the other house blends. Next delivery from them will be Favorita de Nicaragua and of course more Havana Blend!


These are on sale this week for a *$1* a smoke: 25 Havana Blend Petit Corona Seconds - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


----------



## MD71

I like this thread I will order some lambs club cubanos and the others you mentioned.


----------



## Btubes18

Definitely some great sticks for under $2. Probably my favorite yard gar would have to be the Arganese connecticut.


----------



## LueyC

@Btubes18 If you like the Arganese Connecticut, try The Pioneer Valley Connecticut. Both are in my golf gar rotation.


----------



## Dagesh

I counted the votes for the particular cigars in the entire thread. I've got a list in a spreadsheet that I will post once I can post links. It took over a couple of hours to compile because I also included names of the people who at least enjoyed the cigars. I did not include cigars that were ordered and not yet tasted or hearsay from others but only those who posted here in this post. I'll give you a teaser to the top 5 cigars:

#1 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 - 19 Votes
#2 J. Fuego Origen "Originals" - 8 Votes
#3 Tie: Indian Tabac Super Fuerte (Maduro) | Pinar Del Rio Oscuro - 7 Votes
#4 Nica Libre - 6 Votes
#5 4-Way Tie: Cuba Libre | Flor de Oliva | Oba Oba | Pinar del Rio

Now, if you count all the votes for the different kinds of Pinar del Rio (Regular [classic?], Sun Grown, Oscuro, & Reserva Limitada) you get a different number of votes: 20

I'll let you decide how that should work out and other stuff when you can see the spreadsheet.


----------



## fiatster

Dagesh said:


> I counted the votes for the particular cigars in the entire thread. I've got a list in a spreadsheet that I will post once I can post links. It took over a couple of hours to compile because I also included names of the people who at least enjoyed the cigars. I did not include cigars that were ordered and not yet tasted or hearsay from others but only those who posted here in this post. I'll give you a teaser to the top 5 cigars:
> 
> #1 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 - 19 Votes
> #2 J. Fuego Origen "Originals" - 8 Votes
> #3 Tie: Indian Tabac Super Fuerte (Maduro) | Pinar Del Rio Oscuro - 7 Votes
> #4 Nica Libre - 6 Votes
> #5 4-Way Tie: Cuba Libre | Flor de Oliva | Oba Oba | Pinar del Rio
> 
> Now, if you count all the votes for the different kinds of Pinar del Rio (Regular [classic?], Sun Grown, Oscuro, & Reserva Limitada) you get a different number of votes: 20
> 
> I'll let you decide how that should work out and other stuff when you can see the spreadsheet.


Thank you for doing this. It's very useful.


----------



## Dagesh

Not only did I see which smokes people like best but I also know a whole lot more about folks on this forum.

Edit: Below is the link. It did take some time to compile so there may be errors. Let me know of any mistakes if you feel so inclined and/or bored.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqGNeDz247kIdHBVZnh2R2FZczJNVk54emROX0Jva0E&usp=sharing


----------

